# Name the Movie - Yearly Rotation



## p1ngpong (Feb 17, 2009)

*Welcome all to the latest instalment of the now legendary "Name the Movie" game.*

As usual over the next month we will be posting images from films and asking for you to identify them.
Those who identify them correctly will then have twelve hours to post a film of their own choosing.


This rounds twist is that we shall have a *yearly rotation theme!*
And here is how it works:

We shall be using the time line spanning from *1970 - 2008.*
So I shall start the game by posting a film from 1970, the person who guesses it posts a film from 1971 and so on until we reach the year 2008.
Once the film from 2008 has been guessed * we shall revert back to 1970! *
For confirmation of the movies release year please use IMDB.

As always, if you successfully name the movie, please post your own image, and then send the answer to your entry to the 'Temper who posted the image you correctly identified. This previous poster will not be allowed to guess your image and will help us to know when a movie has been correctly identified.
We ask that you do not 'hotlink' to images hosted by other websites. Rather you should rename the image, and reload it to your own personal image host, such as Photobucket or Imageshack.
We also like it when people keep the scores and 'movies shown this round' list updated,
but there's no penalty for forgetting this step.
A comprehensive listing of the rules can be found in this thread.




Round Details:
*Start Date: February 17
End Date: March 17
Judge: p1ngpong*



Complaints and issues may either be sent to this round's judge,
or brought up in the NTM Discussion Thread.


So without further delay, lets get the game rolling!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










1970​


----------



## Tanas (Feb 17, 2009)

Airport


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 17, 2009)

Correct!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scores:

*Tanas: 1*



Spoiler



Airport: 1970



Onward to 1971!


----------



## Tanas (Feb 17, 2009)

Next up 1971


----------



## Szyslak (Feb 18, 2009)

Looks like _The Andromeda Strain_.

RIP Crichton.


----------



## Tanas (Feb 18, 2009)

Correct!

Scores:

Tanas: 1
*Szyslak 1*


Spoiler



Airport: 1970
The Andromeda Strain


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 18, 2009)

Tanas said:
			
		

> The assholes sure come out of the wood work on the Name the Movie thread.


----------



## Man18 (Feb 18, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> > The assholes sure come out of the wood work on the Name the Movie thread.


----------



## Lazycus (Feb 18, 2009)

Tanas said:
			
		

> The assholes sure come out of the wood work on the Name the Movie thread.



Who was that directed at, or was that some vague reference or self mockery?


----------



## Tanas (Feb 18, 2009)

Lazycus said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Szyslak (Feb 18, 2009)

1972:


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 18, 2009)

Deliverance?


----------



## Szyslak (Feb 18, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Deliverance?


It is indeed.  I still love the ol' dueling banjo.

Scores:

Tanas: 1
Szyslak: 1
*p1ngpong: 1*



Spoiler



Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 18, 2009)

Next film!





1973​


----------



## Tanas (Feb 18, 2009)

The Day of the Jackal.


p1ngpong, sorry mate..


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 18, 2009)

Correct!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scores:

*Tanas: 2 *
Szyslak: 1
p1ngpong: 1



Spoiler



Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)
The Day of the Jackal (1973)



And dont worry about it Tanas


----------



## Tanas (Feb 18, 2009)

1974


----------



## Lazycus (Feb 18, 2009)

"Herbie Rides Again"


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 18, 2009)

Correct!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scores:

Tanas: 2 
Szyslak: 1
p1ngpong: 1
*Lazycus: 1 *



Spoiler



Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)
The Day of the Jackal (1973)
Herbie Rides Again (1974)


----------



## Lazycus (Feb 18, 2009)

1975​


----------



## Szyslak (Feb 18, 2009)

That's gotta be from _Death Race 2000_.


----------



## Tanas (Feb 18, 2009)

Death Race 2000 is Correct!

Scores:

Tanas: 2 
*Szyslak: 2 *
p1ngpong: 1
Lazycus: 1 



Spoiler



Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)
The Day of the Jackal (1973) 
Herbie Rides Again (1974)
Death Race 2000 (1975)


----------



## Szyslak (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 19, 2009)

Crap...I know this one......just can't place the name....


----------



## Tanas (Feb 19, 2009)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Crap...I know this one......just can't place the name....


Easy one that one.


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 19, 2009)

The Outlaw Josey Wales?


----------



## Szyslak (Feb 19, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> The Outlaw Josey Wales?


:sure: Yes it is.  One of my favorite Eastwood movies for some reason.

Scores:

Tanas: 2 
Szyslak: 2
*p1ngpong: 2*
Lazycus: 1 



Spoiler



Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)
The Day of the Jackal (1973) 
Herbie Rides Again (1974)
Death Race 2000 (1975)
The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 19, 2009)

Yeah I saw Gran Torino the other day, Eastwood is ancient but still a badass! Good film that.

Next film!





1977​


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 19, 2009)

"Patton"?


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 19, 2009)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> "Patton"?



No sorry, incorrect!


----------



## Lazycus (Feb 19, 2009)

"A Bridge Too Far"


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 20, 2009)

Correct!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scores:

Tanas: 2 
Szyslak: 2
p1ngpong: 2
*Lazycus: 2 *



Spoiler



Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)
The Day of the Jackal (1973) 
Herbie Rides Again (1974)
Death Race 2000 (1975)
The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)
A Bridge Too Far (1977)




The game is on it seems, deuces all round!


----------



## Lazycus (Feb 20, 2009)

1978​


----------



## Man18 (Feb 20, 2009)

Lazycus said:
			
		

> 1978​


i have this on vhs as well as the hobbit

okay fuck it

When I was younger my mother bought this for me because it was my fathers favorite book when he was young, the thing about it is the video cassette is its in horrible condition because my mother back in the 90s wore a lot of rings and lordy lordy  it ruined everything from wooden chairs we were all contemplating either having her live under a hill or in a dark cave so she couldn't mess anything up like a golem.


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 20, 2009)

TTDSman18 said:
			
		

> Lazycus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As the judge of this round can I ask you to just play the game properly or go away. The way you give out hints is not in fact funny, but annoying and spoils it for the rest of us. 

I have already spoken with people about this via PM, and was asked asked to step in when you start pulling your usual bullshit.

So either play the game properly and give proper answers, or go away.

Thanks.

edit: lazycus can you choose a different film now please as the massive hint he gave pretty much  made it obvious what film this is.


----------



## Szyslak (Feb 20, 2009)

TTDSman18 said:
			
		

> i have this on vhs as well as the hobbit
> 
> okay fuck it
> 
> ...


It's really not.  I think you're a very big reason that not as many people play this game anymore.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And the movie is obviously the animated Lord of the Rings, which plenty of us would know without TT's attempt at a witty clue.  pingy's right though, Lazycus should post a new movie from 1978.


----------



## Lazycus (Feb 20, 2009)

1978​


----------



## Szyslak (Feb 20, 2009)

Animal House


----------



## Man18 (Feb 20, 2009)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> TTDSman18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i have this on vhs as well as the hobbit 
was the statement that I started with then p1ngy started to bitch so I did the okay fuck it. I was posting a minor little statement just to say it I had no intention of pulling my old antics but after getting annoyed at his assumption so I edited and did the okay fuck it thing.

I wont do it anymore as I was not planning to do it again after people being upset about it last round but if people plan to make a big fucking deal and sending p1ngy messages and telling them to tell me they dislike the fact I was doing it then im just going to keep at it. Quit making a bfd about it and it wont happen.

and PS
Everyone needs a hint because though we are older and have seen most of these movies a lot of these guys are young like 13-16 and have no clue as to what they are.


----------



## Man18 (Feb 20, 2009)

bitches.


----------



## Lazycus (Feb 20, 2009)

Szyslak is correct.  TTDSman18 is on double secret probation.

Scores:

*Szyslak: 3*
Tanas: 2 
p1ngpong: 2
Lazycus: 2



Spoiler



Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)
The Day of the Jackal (1973) 
Herbie Rides Again (1974)
Death Race 2000 (1975)
The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)
A Bridge Too Far (1977)
The Lord Of The Rings (1978)
Animal House (1978)


----------



## Lazycus (Feb 20, 2009)

TTDSman18 said:
			
		

> bitches.



It was mildly amusing when you would post clever references/clues that were obscure and wouldn't help those who weren't on the right path anyway.  Then it just became annoying when you would basically do plays on words in the titles and give the answers away.  Now it seems you only want to irritate p1ngpong.  Nothing is preventing you from running your own NTM thread where you can provide all the movies and clues and showcase your knowledge.


----------



## Tanas (Feb 20, 2009)

@TTDSman18, if you ever want to change your name again I have a very good suggestion...


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 20, 2009)

edit: never mind, back to the game please


----------



## Man18 (Feb 21, 2009)

Tanas said:
			
		

> @TTDSman18, if you ever want to change your name again I have a very good suggestion...


Tanas 2.

(remembers when you got pissed for calling you tan ass)



PS I did it 3-4 times in the last topic, 1 in this topic and p1ngy was the only one that got pissed no one verbally had a problem and did not let me know other than p1ngy.


so out of all of the movies and guessed there were like 5 of me goofing off if you happened to feel that I should have stopped you should have went ahead and said so and p1ngy needs to calm down and act his damn age and say Please quit goofing off because I feel that its spoiling the game instead of IF TTDSMAN WILL STOP ANNOYING US.


----------



## Szyslak (Feb 21, 2009)

1979:


----------



## Man18 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hint for syslaks movie

the guy is bent over to look like he is a lot taller than the child but IRL they are about the same height


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 21, 2009)

Kramer vs Kramer


----------



## Szyslak (Feb 21, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Kramer vs Kramer


Correct!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scores:

*p1ngpong: 3*
Szyslak: 3
Tanas: 2 
Lazycus: 2



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)
The Day of the Jackal (1973) 
Herbie Rides Again (1974)
Death Race 2000 (1975)
The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)
A Bridge Too Far (1977)
The Lord Of The Rings (1978)
Animal House (1978)
Kramer vs. Kramer (1979)


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 21, 2009)

Next film!





1980​


----------



## Lazycus (Feb 21, 2009)

"Nine to Five"


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 21, 2009)

Correct!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scores:

p1ngpong: 3
Szyslak: 3
Tanas: 2 
*Lazycus: 3*



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)
The Day of the Jackal (1973) 
Herbie Rides Again (1974)
Death Race 2000 (1975)
The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)
A Bridge Too Far (1977)
The Lord Of The Rings (1978)
Animal House (1978)
Kramer vs. Kramer (1979)
Nine to Five (1980)


----------



## Lazycus (Feb 21, 2009)

1981​


----------



## SkankyYankee (Feb 21, 2009)

Lazycus said:
			
		

> 1981​



Mel Brooks' History of the world Pt. 1


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 21, 2009)

Correct!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scores:

p1ngpong: 3
Szyslak: 3
Tanas: 2 
Lazycus: 3
*SkankyYankee: 1*



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)
The Day of the Jackal (1973) 
Herbie Rides Again (1974)
Death Race 2000 (1975)
The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)
A Bridge Too Far (1977)
The Lord Of The Rings (1978)
Animal House (1978)
Kramer vs. Kramer (1979)
Nine to Five (1980)
History of the World: Part I (1981)


----------



## SkankyYankee (Feb 21, 2009)

​1982 ​


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 21, 2009)

E.T. The Extra Terrestrial

(Hooray I finally managed to get one in! lol)


----------



## SkankyYankee (Feb 21, 2009)

I want that space invaders shirt lol

Edit: Sorry guys,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 though we had to wait for pingy.


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 22, 2009)

I know TrolleyDave is right, so since SkankyYankee did not confirm his answer was correct I will to keep the game going.

So correct Dave!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scores:

p1ngpong: 3
Szyslak: 3
Tanas: 2 
Lazycus: 3
SkankyYankee: 1
* TrolleyDave: 1 *




Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)
The Day of the Jackal (1973) 
Herbie Rides Again (1974)
Death Race 2000 (1975)
The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)
A Bridge Too Far (1977)
The Lord Of The Rings (1978)
Animal House (1978)
Kramer vs. Kramer (1979)
Nine to Five (1980)
History of the World: Part I (1981)
E.T. The Extra Terrestrial (1982)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 22, 2009)

Cheers p1ngy!  Next up is one of my favourite films of all time!






1983!


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 22, 2009)

Is it Videodrome?



			
				SkankyYankee said:
			
		

> I want that space invaders shirt lol
> 
> Edit: Sorry guys,
> 
> ...



No worries man, just remember if you post a film, you PM the person who posted the last one with the answer, and if anyone guesses correctly you or the other person confirm it.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 22, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Is it Videodrome?



It is good sir! One of Cronenbergs finest! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scores:

*p1ngpong: 4*
Szyslak: 3
Tanas: 2 
Lazycus: 3
SkankyYankee: 1
TrolleyDave: 1




Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)
The Day of the Jackal (1973) 
Herbie Rides Again (1974)
Death Race 2000 (1975)
The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)
A Bridge Too Far (1977)
The Lord Of The Rings (1978)
Animal House (1978)
Kramer vs. Kramer (1979)
Nine to Five (1980)
History of the World: Part I (1981)
E.T. The Extra Terrestrial (1982)
Videodrome (1983)


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 22, 2009)

Next film!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









1984​
(I need to watch Videodrome again, been ages)


----------



## Man18 (Feb 22, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> (I need to watch Videodrome again, been ages)


Does anyone actually do that? I mean you plan to but do you end up doing it?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 22, 2009)

TTDSman18 said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's been a few films I've watched again cos of this game.  Sometimes though they're hard as hell to find.


----------



## Man18 (Feb 22, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> TTDSman18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried once or twice but the only one I was able to do so was because I didnt see it until p1ngy sent a copy to me.


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 23, 2009)

Obviously the TERMINATOR!!!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 24, 2009)

Bump and an extra pic to get things moving!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














1984​


----------



## Man18 (Feb 24, 2009)

*Once Upon a Time in America*

If Im right open the door for the next film. Will be back later on today to update scores... again if im right.



Spoiler


----------



## Szyslak (Feb 24, 2009)

TTDSman18 said:
			
		

> *Once Upon a Time in America*Yeah, you're right.  I still don't remember that first pic, but there's no denying the second one.
> 
> QUOTE(TTDSman18 @ Feb 24 2009, 05:44 AM) If Im right open the door for the next film. Will be back later on today to update scores... again if im right.
> 
> ...


That's Stephen King's _Cat's Eye_.


----------



## Man18 (Feb 24, 2009)

It is good sir!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scores:

p1ngpong: 4
*Szyslak: 4*
Tanas: 2 
Lazycus: 3
SkankyYankee: 1
TrolleyDave: 1




Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)
The Day of the Jackal (1973) 
Herbie Rides Again (1974)
Death Race 2000 (1975)
The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)
A Bridge Too Far (1977)
The Lord Of The Rings (1978)
Animal House (1978)
Kramer vs. Kramer (1979)
Nine to Five (1980)
History of the World: Part I (1981)
E.T. The Extra Terrestrial (1982)
Videodrome (1983)
Once Upon a Time in America (1984)
Cats Eye (1985)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 24, 2009)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> TTDSman18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The first pic was from one of the flashback scenes, when the young Robert DeNiro character was spying on the young Elizabeth McGovern character.


----------



## Szyslak (Feb 24, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Szyslak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, thanks mate.  Was having a hard time with that.

Scores:

p1ngpong: 4
*Szyslak: 4*
Tanas: 2 
Lazycus: 3
SkankyYankee: 1
TrolleyDave: 1
TTDSman18: 1

*Added TT's point.



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)
The Day of the Jackal (1973) 
Herbie Rides Again (1974)
Death Race 2000 (1975)
The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)
A Bridge Too Far (1977)
The Lord Of The Rings (1978)
Animal House (1978)
Kramer vs. Kramer (1979)
Nine to Five (1980)
History of the World: Part I (1981)
E.T. The Extra Terrestrial (1982)
Videodrome (1983)
Once Upon a Time in America (1984)
Cats Eye (1985)



Next movie coming momentarily.  Stay tuned.


----------



## Man18 (Feb 24, 2009)

I forgot about muh point.


In addition syzslak dont send me the answer I would like to find it for myself (wont guess though)


----------



## Szyslak (Feb 24, 2009)

1986:




Apologies for the pic quality.  I'll replace it if it's not clear enough to guess from.



			
				TTDSman18 said:
			
		

> In addition syzslak dont send me the answer I would like to find it for myself (wont guess though)


Okay.  I'll be around today anyway.


----------



## Man18 (Feb 24, 2009)

lol didnt even post a hard movie.

(no james woods movies?)


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 24, 2009)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought that it would be a tougher one for people to get, but that flashback scene is quite a well know part of the film.


And welcome to the game TTDSman, play the game properly and dont mess around and nobody will have a problem with you. And next time wait for your guess to be confirmed as correct before posting a film please.


Theres a good boy now.


----------



## Lazycus (Feb 24, 2009)

"¡Three Amigos!"


----------



## Man18 (Feb 25, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Szyslak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok.

I am still going to fuck around just quieter like the other times. (changed scores, put in fake names ect)

Scores:

p1ngpong: 4
Szyslak: 4
_Lazycus: 4_*
*Tanas: 2 
SkankyYankee: 1
TrolleyDave: 1
TTDSman18: 1




Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)
The Day of the Jackal (1973) 
Herbie Rides Again (1974)
Death Race 2000 (1975)
The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)
A Bridge Too Far (1977)
The Lord Of The Rings (1978)
Animal House (1978)
Kramer vs. Kramer (1979)
Nine to Five (1980)
History of the World: Part I (1981)
E.T. The Extra Terrestrial (1982)
Videodrome (1983)
Once Upon a Time in America (1984)
Cats Eye (1985)
¡Three Amigos! (1986)


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 25, 2009)

TTDSman18 said:
			
		

> Ok.
> 
> I am still going to fuck around just quieter like the other times. (changed scores, put in fake names ect)



As you would only be doing that sort of thing for your own selfish amusement, feel free not to do that.

Thanks again.


----------



## Man18 (Feb 25, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> TTDSman18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not here to make other laugh.

and You know putting in names was funny as hell.

Fry Zoidberg Yvo Lila ect


----------



## Lazycus (Feb 25, 2009)

1987​


----------



## Szyslak (Feb 25, 2009)

I wonder if she still looks as good as he does.  

*To the googlemobile batdork!*


----------



## Man18 (Feb 25, 2009)

szyslak actin like I dont already know the answer.


Which I dont the only pics I can find are ones where its trying to lead me to believe she is currently a porn starlet.
Cant Buy Me Love


Spoiler


----------



## Szyslak (Feb 25, 2009)

TTDSman18 said:
			
		

> szyslak actin like I dont already know the answer.
> 
> 
> Which I dont the only pics I can find are ones where its trying to lead me to believe she is currently a porn starlet.
> Cant Buy Me Love


Correct!  I actually dated a really beautiful blond girl in high school named Amanda Peterson.  Now I don't know what happened to either of them.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scores:

p1ngpong: 4
Szyslak: 4
Lazycus: 4
Tanas: 2 
*TTDSman18: 2*
SkankyYankee: 1
TrolleyDave: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)
The Day of the Jackal (1973) 
Herbie Rides Again (1974)
Death Race 2000 (1975)
The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)
A Bridge Too Far (1977)
The Lord Of The Rings (1978)
Animal House (1978)
Kramer vs. Kramer (1979)
Nine to Five (1980)
History of the World: Part I (1981)
E.T. The Extra Terrestrial (1982)
Videodrome (1983)
Once Upon a Time in America (1984)
Cats Eye (1985)
¡Three Amigos! (1986)
Can't Buy Me Love (1987)


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 25, 2009)

*We interrupt this thread to bring you the following important announcement:*

The Name the Movie thread has been moved from the EOF to General Off-Topic Chat in order to allow people who don't frequent the EOF a chance to play this fine game. Please be advised that normal forum rules apply here, so stay on topic, and enjoy the game!

We now return you to your regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## Szyslak (Feb 25, 2009)

Uh Oh.  They've found us.

Here's the current movie for anyone that wants to guess.  It's from 1988:


----------



## [M]artin (Feb 25, 2009)

Die Hard.

Next movie:






Year is 1989 (I was also spawned this year. Wewt!)


----------



## Szyslak (Feb 25, 2009)

Licence to Kill

Martin, you're supposed to wait until someone tells you you're correct before you post the next movie.  Avoids confusion.



			
				[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> Die Hard.


You were correct though.

Scores:

p1ngpong: 4
Szyslak: 4
Lazycus: 4
Tanas: 2 
TTDSman18: 2
SkankyYankee: 1
TrolleyDave: 1
*Martin: 1*



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)
The Day of the Jackal (1973) 
Herbie Rides Again (1974)
Death Race 2000 (1975)
The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)
A Bridge Too Far (1977)
The Lord Of The Rings (1978)
Animal House (1978)
Kramer vs. Kramer (1979)
Nine to Five (1980)
History of the World: Part I (1981)
E.T. The Extra Terrestrial (1982)
Videodrome (1983)
Once Upon a Time in America (1984)
Cats Eye (1985)
¡Three Amigos! (1986)
Can't Buy Me Love (1987)
Die Hard (1988)


----------



## [M]artin (Feb 25, 2009)

Sorry, took a quick scan over the OP and missed that...


----------



## Szyslak (Feb 25, 2009)

So is Licence to Kill correct?  That looks like something Sanchez would wear.


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 25, 2009)

Im pretty certain its correct, but lets give him some time to confirm that. 

For any new players, you are more then welcome to join us, but please please read the opening post before you join in so you are aware of the rules.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Man18 (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks to szyslak for updating the scores on my photo. 

So it turns out that we will not get a post count for each movie we post.

Its like a post grind game.

Weak.


----------



## Man18 (Feb 26, 2009)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Licence to Kill


You were correct though.
Licence To Kill had a great cast. 

Scores:

p1ngpong: 4
*Szyslak: 5*
Lazycus: 4
Tanas: 2 
TTDSman18: 2
SkankyYankee: 1
TrolleyDave: 1
Martin: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)
The Day of the Jackal (1973) 
Herbie Rides Again (1974)
Death Race 2000 (1975)
The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)
A Bridge Too Far (1977)
The Lord Of The Rings (1978)
Animal House (1978)
Kramer vs. Kramer (1979)
Nine to Five (1980)
History of the World: Part I (1981)
E.T. The Extra Terrestrial (1982)
Videodrome (1983)
Once Upon a Time in America (1984)
Cats Eye (1985)
¡Three Amigos! (1986)
Can't Buy Me Love (1987)
Die Hard (1988)
Licence to Kill (1989)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 26, 2009)

It's way too late at night for people to be moving this to the off-topic section, it get's my old brain confuddled like! Cheers for moving it though mods!


----------



## Szyslak (Feb 26, 2009)

Next movie, from 1990:


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 26, 2009)

Misery?


----------



## Szyslak (Feb 26, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Misery?


Indeed.  Still makes me cringe.

Scores:

*p1ngpong: 5*
Szyslak: 5
Lazycus: 4
Tanas: 2 
TTDSman18: 2
SkankyYankee: 1
TrolleyDave: 1
Martin: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)
The Day of the Jackal (1973) 
Herbie Rides Again (1974)
Death Race 2000 (1975)
The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)
A Bridge Too Far (1977)
The Lord Of The Rings (1978)
Animal House (1978)
Kramer vs. Kramer (1979)
Nine to Five (1980)
History of the World: Part I (1981)
E.T. The Extra Terrestrial (1982)
Videodrome (1983)
Once Upon a Time in America (1984)
Cats Eye (1985)
¡Three Amigos! (1986)
Can't Buy Me Love (1987)
Die Hard (1988)
Licence to Kill (1989)
Misery (1990)


----------



## Man18 (Feb 26, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Misery?


there is no O in *Misery*

Im pretty sure you are right... So excited to see.


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 26, 2009)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sstew (Feb 26, 2009)

BackDraft?


----------



## Szyslak (Feb 26, 2009)

Sstew said:
			
		

> BackDraft?


Correct!

Scores:

p1ngpong: 5
Szyslak: 5
Lazycus: 4
Tanas: 2 
TTDSman18: 2
SkankyYankee: 1
TrolleyDave: 1
Martin: 1
*Sstew: 1*

Please PM pingy with the answer to the movie you post.



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)
The Day of the Jackal (1973) 
Herbie Rides Again (1974)
Death Race 2000 (1975)
The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)
A Bridge Too Far (1977)
The Lord Of The Rings (1978)
Animal House (1978)
Kramer vs. Kramer (1979)
Nine to Five (1980)
History of the World: Part I (1981)
E.T. The Extra Terrestrial (1982)
Videodrome (1983)
Once Upon a Time in America (1984)
Cats Eye (1985)
¡Three Amigos! (1986)
Can't Buy Me Love (1987)
Die Hard (1988)
Licence to Kill (1989)
Misery (1990)
Backdraft (1991)


----------



## Sstew (Feb 26, 2009)

Next Film! Classic one too.







1992! (Birth year!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## DeviousTom (Feb 26, 2009)

a few good men


----------



## Sstew (Feb 26, 2009)

Correct!

Scores:

p1ngpong: 5
Szyslak: 5
Lazycus: 4
Tanas: 2 
TTDSman18: 2
SkankyYankee: 1
TrolleyDave: 1
Martin: 1
Sstew: 1
*DeviousTom*: 1

Please PM me (Sstew) with the answer to the movie you post.




Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)
The Day of the Jackal (1973) 
Herbie Rides Again (1974)
Death Race 2000 (1975)
The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)
A Bridge Too Far (1977)
The Lord Of The Rings (1978)
Animal House (1978)
Kramer vs. Kramer (1979)
Nine to Five (1980)
History of the World: Part I (1981)
E.T. The Extra Terrestrial (1982)
Videodrome (1983)
Once Upon a Time in America (1984)
Cats Eye (1985)
¡Three Amigos! (1986)
Can't Buy Me Love (1987)
Die Hard (1988)
Licence to Kill (1989)
Misery (1990)
Backdraft (1991)
A Few Good Men (1992)


----------



## DeviousTom (Feb 26, 2009)

Next film
Year: 1993 (my birthyear)





(I'm also Polish too, that's sort of a clue to this movie and don't be alarmed about the black and white, it was just made like that)


----------



## Lazycus (Feb 26, 2009)

"Schindler's List"


----------



## DeviousTom (Feb 26, 2009)

Lazycus said:
			
		

> "Schindler's List"


Correct!

Scores:

p1ngpong: 5
Szyslak: 5
*Lazycus: 5*
Tanas: 2
TTDSman18: 2
SkankyYankee: 1
TrolleyDave: 1
Martin: 1
Sstew: 1
DeviousTom: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)
The Day of the Jackal (1973)
Herbie Rides Again (1974)
Death Race 2000 (1975)
The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)
A Bridge Too Far (1977)
The Lord Of The Rings (1978)
Animal House (1978)
Kramer vs. Kramer (1979)
Nine to Five (1980)
History of the World: Part I (1981)
E.T. The Extra Terrestrial (1982)
Videodrome (1983)
Once Upon a Time in America (1984)
Cats Eye (1985)
¡Three Amigos! (1986)
Can't Buy Me Love (1987)
Die Hard (1988)
Licence to Kill (1989)
Misery (1990)
Backdraft (1991)
A Few Good Men (1992)
Schindler's List (1993)


----------



## Lazycus (Feb 26, 2009)

1994​


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 26, 2009)

The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Feb 26, 2009)

aww man i couldve guessed that one!
it was that weird dude that tried to rape the main guy huh.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 26, 2009)

Sorry tiny. Didn't mean to step on ya. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Weird? Yes. But stranger things happen every day in prisons all around the world.


----------



## Szyslak (Feb 26, 2009)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> aww man i couldve guessed that one!
> it was that weird dude that tried to rape the main guy huh.


Tried?  Perhaps you should go back and watch the movie again.


----------



## Lazycus (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes, the 'sisters' were quite successful at making Andy their friend until their leader (in the picture) was beaten down by the guards.

Scores:

p1ngpong: 5
Szyslak: 5
Lazycus: 5
Tanas: 2
TITSman18: 2
SkankyYankee: 1
TrolleyDave: 1
Martin: 1
Sstew: 1
DeviousTom: 1
*Vulpes Abnocto: 1*



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)
The Day of the Jackal (1973)
Herbie Rides Again (1974)
Death Race 2000 (1975)
The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)
A Bridge Too Far (1977)
The Lord Of The Rings (1978)
Animal House (1978)
Kramer vs. Kramer (1979)
Nine to Five (1980)
History of the World: Part I (1981)
E.T. The Extra Terrestrial (1982)
Videodrome (1983)
Once Upon a Time in America (1984)
Cats Eye (1985)
¡Three Amigos! (1986)
Can't Buy Me Love (1987)
Die Hard (1988)
Licence to Kill (1989)
Misery (1990)
Backdraft (1991)
A Few Good Men (1992)
Schindler's List (1993)
The Shawshank Redemption (1994)


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 26, 2009)

1995​


----------



## Licardo7 (Feb 27, 2009)

OMG I know this. It was just on a few nights ago but unfortunately I started watching i the middle so no name here T_T

Edit: Yay, I got 360 posts. To celibate, EVERYONE GET AN XBOx 360!!!


----------



## Sstew (Feb 27, 2009)

Grumpier Old Men!


----------



## Lazycus (Feb 27, 2009)

Correct!

Scores:

p1ngpong: 5
Szyslak: 5
Lazycus: 5
Tanas: 2
TITSman18: 2
*Sstew: 2*
SkankyYankee: 1
TrolleyDave: 1
Martin: 1
DeviousTom: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)
The Day of the Jackal (1973)
Herbie Rides Again (1974)
Death Race 2000 (1975)
The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)
A Bridge Too Far (1977)
The Lord Of The Rings (1978)
Animal House (1978)
Kramer vs. Kramer (1979)
Nine to Five (1980)
History of the World: Part I (1981)
E.T. The Extra Terrestrial (1982)
Videodrome (1983)
Once Upon a Time in America (1984)
Cats Eye (1985)
¡Three Amigos! (1986)
Can't Buy Me Love (1987)
Die Hard (1988)
Licence to Kill (1989)
Misery (1990)
Backdraft (1991)
A Few Good Men (1992)
Schindler's List (1993)
The Shawshank Redemption (1994)
Grumpier Old Men(1995)


----------



## Sstew (Feb 27, 2009)

1996!


----------



## Man18 (Feb 27, 2009)

Jerry Mcguire


cuba needs to put some pants on.


----------



## Lazycus (Feb 27, 2009)

Correct on both accounts (but Jerry is not a mick).  I also think 2 is the limit when it comes to men in shower scenes in this thread.

Scores:

p1ngpong: 5
Szyslak: 5
Lazycus: 5
*TITSman18: 3*
Tanas: 2
Sstew: 2
SkankyYankee: 1
TrolleyDave: 1
Martin: 1
DeviousTom: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)
The Day of the Jackal (1973)
Herbie Rides Again (1974)
Death Race 2000 (1975)
The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)
A Bridge Too Far (1977)
The Lord Of The Rings (1978)
Animal House (1978)
Kramer vs. Kramer (1979)
Nine to Five (1980)
History of the World: Part I (1981)
E.T. The Extra Terrestrial (1982)
Videodrome (1983)
Once Upon a Time in America (1984)
Cats Eye (1985)
¡Three Amigos! (1986)
Can't Buy Me Love (1987)
Die Hard (1988)
Licence to Kill (1989)
Misery (1990)
Backdraft (1991)
A Few Good Men (1992)
Schindler's List (1993)
The Shawshank Redemption (1994)
Grumpier Old Men (1995)
Jerry Maguire (1996)


----------



## Man18 (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## TraumaHoundNDS (Feb 27, 2009)

1997's "As Good As It Gets".

Fwiw, I liked the scene with her on the side of the bathtub.


----------



## Man18 (Feb 27, 2009)

Scores:

p1ngpong: 5
Szyslak: 5
Lazycus: 5
TITSman18: 3  (im not the only one that jokes around p1ngpong)
Tanas: 2
Sstew: 2
SkankyYankee: 1
TrolleyDave: 1
Martin: 1
DeviousTom: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
*TraumaHoundNDS: 1*



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)
The Day of the Jackal (1973)
Herbie Rides Again (1974)
Death Race 2000 (1975)
The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)
A Bridge Too Far (1977)
The Lord Of The Rings (1978)
Animal House (1978)
Kramer vs. Kramer (1979)
Nine to Five (1980)
History of the World: Part I (1981)
E.T. The Extra Terrestrial (1982)
Videodrome (1983)
Once Upon a Time in America (1984)
Cats Eye (1985)
¡Three Amigos! (1986)
Can't Buy Me Love (1987)
Die Hard (1988)
Licence to Kill (1989)
Misery (1990)
Backdraft (1991)
A Few Good Men (1992)
Schindler's List (1993)
The Shawshank Redemption (1994)
Grumpier Old Men (1995)
Jerry Maguire (1996)
As Good as It Gets (1997)


----------



## Man18 (Feb 27, 2009)

Dont forget to send me the answer incase you are not here and someone answers correctly.


----------



## TraumaHoundNDS (Feb 27, 2009)

*1998*​


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 27, 2009)

The Big Lebowski!


----------



## Man18 (Feb 27, 2009)

tried to update the scores... something went wrong.... HORRIBLY HORRIBLY WRONG!!!!

If someone told you this was a regular post... SOME ONE LIED


----------



## Man18 (Feb 27, 2009)

I thought it was iron man




Scores:
*
p1ngpong: 6*
Szyslak: 5
Lazycus: 5
TITSman18: 3  (im not the only one that jokes around p1ngpong)
Tanas: 2
Sstew: 2
SkankyYankee: 1
TrolleyDave: 1
Martin: 1
DeviousTom: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
TraumaHoundNDS: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)
The Day of the Jackal (1973)
Herbie Rides Again (1974)
Death Race 2000 (1975)
The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)
A Bridge Too Far (1977)
The Lord Of The Rings (1978)
Animal House (1978)
Kramer vs. Kramer (1979)
Nine to Five (1980)
History of the World: Part I (1981)
E.T. The Extra Terrestrial (1982)
Videodrome (1983)
Once Upon a Time in America (1984)
Cats Eye (1985)
¡Three Amigos! (1986)
Can't Buy Me Love (1987)
Die Hard (1988)
Licence to Kill (1989)
Misery (1990)
Backdraft (1991)
A Few Good Men (1992)
Schindler's List (1993)
The Shawshank Redemption (1994)
Grumpier Old Men (1995)
Jerry Maguire (1996)
As Good as It Gets (1997) 
The Big Lebowski (1998)


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 27, 2009)

Next film!





1999​
TTDSman, I never knew you were in films


----------



## Man18 (Feb 27, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Next film!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I only wore that bandanna for the film.
Just set it on the table ping pong. (not many of you will actually get this)


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 27, 2009)

One of my all-time faves: 

"Dogma".

P1ng, I'll admit, I had my doubts about this theme to begin with, 
but it has turned out to be one of the most fun.


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 27, 2009)

Correct!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Scores:


p1ngpong: 6
Szyslak: 5
Lazycus: 5
TTSman18: 3  
Tanas: 2
Sstew: 2
SkankyYankee: 1
TrolleyDave: 1
Martin: 1
DeviousTom: 1
*Vulpes Abnocto: 2*
TraumaHoundNDS: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)
The Day of the Jackal (1973)
Herbie Rides Again (1974)
Death Race 2000 (1975)
The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)
A Bridge Too Far (1977)
The Lord Of The Rings (1978)
Animal House (1978)
Kramer vs. Kramer (1979)
Nine to Five (1980)
History of the World: Part I (1981)
E.T. The Extra Terrestrial (1982)
Videodrome (1983)
Once Upon a Time in America (1984)
Cats Eye (1985)
¡Three Amigos! (1986)
Can't Buy Me Love (1987)
Die Hard (1988)
Licence to Kill (1989)
Misery (1990)
Backdraft (1991)
A Few Good Men (1992)
Schindler's List (1993)
The Shawshank Redemption (1994)
Grumpier Old Men (1995)
Jerry Maguire (1996)
As Good as It Gets (1997) 
The Big Lebowski (1998) 
Dogma (1999) 



edit: Thanks, I figured we would get a nice variation of films with this one!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 27, 2009)

2000​


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 27, 2009)

O Brother, Where Art Thou?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 27, 2009)

Right with eversharp. 

(They's a fixin' ta fornicate!)

p1ngpong: 6
Szyslak: 5
Lazycus: 5
TTSman18: 3  
Tanas: 2
Sstew: 2
SkankyYankee: 1
TrolleyDave: 1
Martin: 1
DeviousTom: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
TraumaHoundNDS: 1
*Joe88: 1*




Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)
The Day of the Jackal (1973)
Herbie Rides Again (1974)
Death Race 2000 (1975)
The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)
A Bridge Too Far (1977)
The Lord Of The Rings (1978)
Animal House (1978)
Kramer vs. Kramer (1979)
Nine to Five (1980)
History of the World: Part I (1981)
E.T. The Extra Terrestrial (1982)
Videodrome (1983)
Once Upon a Time in America (1984)
Cats Eye (1985)
¡Three Amigos! (1986)
Can't Buy Me Love (1987)
Die Hard (1988)
Licence to Kill (1989)
Misery (1990)
Backdraft (1991)
A Few Good Men (1992)
Schindler's List (1993)
The Shawshank Redemption (1994)
Grumpier Old Men (1995)
Jerry Maguire (1996)
As Good as It Gets (1997) 
The Big Lebowski (1998) 
Dogma (1999) 
O Brother Where Art Thou? (2000)



Welcome to the game, Joe.


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 27, 2009)

So many new players!

Welcome to the game everyone.

This is really great, makes p1ngy a happy boy!


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 27, 2009)

*2001*


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 27, 2009)

I am Sam.


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 27, 2009)

correct

your go



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> *p1ngpong: 7*
> Szyslak: 5
> Lazycus: 5
> TTSman18: 3
> ...






Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)
The Day of the Jackal (1973)
Herbie Rides Again (1974)
Death Race 2000 (1975)
The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)
A Bridge Too Far (1977)
The Lord Of The Rings (1978)
Animal House (1978)
Kramer vs. Kramer (1979)
Nine to Five (1980)
History of the World: Part I (1981)
E.T. The Extra Terrestrial (1982)
Videodrome (1983)
Once Upon a Time in America (1984)
Cats Eye (1985)
¡Three Amigos! (1986)
Can't Buy Me Love (1987)
Die Hard (1988)
Licence to Kill (1989)
Misery (1990)
Backdraft (1991)
A Few Good Men (1992)
Schindler's List (1993)
The Shawshank Redemption (1994)
Grumpier Old Men (1995)
Jerry Maguire (1996)
As Good as It Gets (1997) 
The Big Lebowski (1998) 
Dogma (1999) 
O Brother Where Art Thou? (2000)
I Am Sam (2001)


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 27, 2009)

Next film!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










2002​


----------



## tomqman (Feb 27, 2009)

too easy 

dog soldiers


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 27, 2009)

Correct!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





p1ngpong: 7
Szyslak: 5
Lazycus: 5
TTSman18: 3
Tanas: 2
Sstew: 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
SkankyYankee: 1
TrolleyDave: 1
Martin: 1
DeviousTom: 1
TraumaHoundNDS: 1
Joe88: 1
*tomqman: 1 *




Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)
The Day of the Jackal (1973)
Herbie Rides Again (1974)
Death Race 2000 (1975)
The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)
A Bridge Too Far (1977)
The Lord Of The Rings (1978)
Animal House (1978)
Kramer vs. Kramer (1979)
Nine to Five (1980)
History of the World: Part I (1981)
E.T. The Extra Terrestrial (1982)
Videodrome (1983)
Once Upon a Time in America (1984)
Cats Eye (1985)
¡Three Amigos! (1986)
Can't Buy Me Love (1987)
Die Hard (1988)
Licence to Kill (1989)
Misery (1990)
Backdraft (1991)
A Few Good Men (1992)
Schindler's List (1993)
The Shawshank Redemption (1994)
Grumpier Old Men (1995)
Jerry Maguire (1996)
As Good as It Gets (1997) 
The Big Lebowski (1998) 
Dogma (1999) 
O Brother Where Art Thou? (2000)
I Am Sam (2001)
Dog Soldiers (2002)


----------



## tomqman (Feb 27, 2009)

*2003*


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 27, 2009)

Bruce Almighty


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 27, 2009)

Correct!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





p1ngpong: 7
Szyslak: 5
Lazycus: 5
TTSman18: 3
*Vulpes Abnocto: 3*
Tanas: 2
Sstew: 2
SkankyYankee: 1
TrolleyDave: 1
Martin: 1
DeviousTom: 1
TraumaHoundNDS: 1
Joe88: 1
tomqman: 1 




Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)
The Day of the Jackal (1973)
Herbie Rides Again (1974)
Death Race 2000 (1975)
The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)
A Bridge Too Far (1977)
The Lord Of The Rings (1978)
Animal House (1978)
Kramer vs. Kramer (1979)
Nine to Five (1980)
History of the World: Part I (1981)
E.T. The Extra Terrestrial (1982)
Videodrome (1983)
Once Upon a Time in America (1984)
Cats Eye (1985)
¡Three Amigos! (1986)
Can't Buy Me Love (1987)
Die Hard (1988)
Licence to Kill (1989)
Misery (1990)
Backdraft (1991)
A Few Good Men (1992)
Schindler's List (1993)
The Shawshank Redemption (1994)
Grumpier Old Men (1995)
Jerry Maguire (1996)
As Good as It Gets (1997) 
The Big Lebowski (1998) 
Dogma (1999) 
O Brother Where Art Thou? (2000)
I Am Sam (2001)
Dog Soldiers (2002)
Bruce Almighty (2003)


----------



## Szyslak (Feb 27, 2009)

Wow, the game's flying now.  Love it.  

And what's Vulpes doing up at 7:20 this morning?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Something ain't right.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 27, 2009)

2004​




			
				Szyslak said:
			
		

> And what's Vulpes doing up at 7:20 this morning?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was on overnight baby-watch. 
*is still half asleep.....as is evinced by the fact that I sent the answer to p1ng and not tomqman o.o *


----------



## gk.7 (Feb 27, 2009)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> 2004​


Resident Evil: Apocalypse???

*Edit:* idk


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 27, 2009)

Seeing as I got the answer I will confirm this as correct lol!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





p1ngpong: 7
Szyslak: 5
Lazycus: 5
TTSman18: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 3
Tanas: 2
Sstew: 2
SkankyYankee: 1
TrolleyDave: 1
Martin: 1
DeviousTom: 1
TraumaHoundNDS: 1
Joe88: 1
tomqman: 1 
*gk.7: 1 *




Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)
The Day of the Jackal (1973)
Herbie Rides Again (1974)
Death Race 2000 (1975)
The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)
A Bridge Too Far (1977)
The Lord Of The Rings (1978)
Animal House (1978)
Kramer vs. Kramer (1979)
Nine to Five (1980)
History of the World: Part I (1981)
E.T. The Extra Terrestrial (1982)
Videodrome (1983)
Once Upon a Time in America (1984)
Cats Eye (1985)
¡Three Amigos! (1986)
Can't Buy Me Love (1987)
Die Hard (1988)
Licence to Kill (1989)
Misery (1990)
Backdraft (1991)
A Few Good Men (1992)
Schindler's List (1993)
The Shawshank Redemption (1994)
Grumpier Old Men (1995)
Jerry Maguire (1996)
As Good as It Gets (1997) 
The Big Lebowski (1998) 
Dogma (1999) 
O Brother Where Art Thou? (2000)
I Am Sam (2001)
Dog Soldiers (2002)
Bruce Almighty (2003)
Resident Evil (2): Apocalypse (2004)


----------



## gk.7 (Feb 27, 2009)

Yay... post another one already dammit!!! *xD*


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 27, 2009)

gk.7 said:
			
		

> Yay... post another one already dammit!!! *xD*



Its up to you to post a film from 2005 now lol

Dont forget to PM the answer to Vulpes, and make sure you host the picture yourself, no hotlinks or clue in the title!


----------



## gk.7 (Feb 27, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> gk.7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Szyslak (Feb 27, 2009)

Wild stab, but is that _Final Fantasy VII Advent Children_?


----------



## DeviousTom (Feb 27, 2009)

batman begins, the scene where that training place blows up and raz slides off cliff



.... so many good movies in 2006 i dont kno what to choose


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 27, 2009)

DeviousTom said:
			
		

> batman begins, the scene where that training place blows up and raz slides off cliff





Correct!

p1ngpong: 7
Szyslak: 5
Lazycus: 5
TTDSman18: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 3
Tanas: 2
Sstew: 2
SkankyYankee: 1
TrolleyDave: 1
Martin: 1
*DeviousTom: 2*
TraumaHoundNDS: 1
Joe88: 1
tomqman: 1 
gk.7: 1 





Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)
The Day of the Jackal (1973)
Herbie Rides Again (1974)
Death Race 2000 (1975)
The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)
A Bridge Too Far (1977)
The Lord Of The Rings (1978)
Animal House (1978)
Kramer vs. Kramer (1979)
Nine to Five (1980)
History of the World: Part I (1981)
E.T. The Extra Terrestrial (1982)
Videodrome (1983)
Once Upon a Time in America (1984)
Cats Eye (1985)
¡Three Amigos! (1986)
Can't Buy Me Love (1987)
Die Hard (1988)
Licence to Kill (1989)
Misery (1990)
Backdraft (1991)
A Few Good Men (1992)
Schindler's List (1993)
The Shawshank Redemption (1994)
Grumpier Old Men (1995)
Jerry Maguire (1996)
As Good as It Gets (1997) 
The Big Lebowski (1998) 
Dogma (1999) 
O Brother Where Art Thou? (2000)
I Am Sam (2001)
Dog Soldiers (2002)
Bruce Almighty (2003)
Resident Evil (2): Apocalypse (2004)
Batman Begins (2005)



EDIT: I screwed up


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 27, 2009)

Vulpes made a mistake with the score, I PMd him about it but hes offline, so here are the correct scores to avoid confusion!

p1ngpong: 7
Szyslak: 5
Lazycus: 5
TTDSman18: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 3
Tanas: 2
Sstew: 2
*DeviousTom: 2*
SkankyYankee: 1
TrolleyDave: 1
Martin: 1
TraumaHoundNDS: 1
Joe88: 1
tomqman: 1 
gk.7: 1 





Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)
The Day of the Jackal (1973)
Herbie Rides Again (1974)
Death Race 2000 (1975)
The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)
A Bridge Too Far (1977)
The Lord Of The Rings (1978)
Animal House (1978)
Kramer vs. Kramer (1979)
Nine to Five (1980)
History of the World: Part I (1981)
E.T. The Extra Terrestrial (1982)
Videodrome (1983)
Once Upon a Time in America (1984)
Cats Eye (1985)
¡Three Amigos! (1986)
Can't Buy Me Love (1987)
Die Hard (1988)
Licence to Kill (1989)
Misery (1990)
Backdraft (1991)
A Few Good Men (1992)
Schindler's List (1993)
The Shawshank Redemption (1994)
Grumpier Old Men (1995)
Jerry Maguire (1996)
As Good as It Gets (1997) 
The Big Lebowski (1998) 
Dogma (1999) 
O Brother Where Art Thou? (2000)
I Am Sam (2001)
Dog Soldiers (2002)
Bruce Almighty (2003)
Resident Evil (2): Apocalypse (2004)
Batman Begins (2005)


----------



## Lazycus (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice correction, now where's the next movie?!


----------



## Man18 (Feb 28, 2009)

he has 11 mins to my calc If need be p1ngpong be ready... if he isnt by 9est I will go ahead and do it.


----------



## DeviousTom (Feb 28, 2009)

ahh srry bout that was playing wii , heres the new movie 
Year: 2006


----------



## TraumaHoundNDS (Feb 28, 2009)

Stranger Than Fiction


----------



## DeviousTom (Feb 28, 2009)

And Trauma winz! Stranger than Fiction is correct.

Updated Scores:

p1ngpong: 7
Szyslak: 5
Lazycus: 5
TTDSman18: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 3
Tanas: 2
Sstew: 2
DeviousTom: 2
SkankyYankee: 1
TrolleyDave: 1
Martin: 1
*TraumaHoundNDS: 2*
Joe88: 1
tomqman: 1 
gk.7: 1 





Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)
The Day of the Jackal (1973)
Herbie Rides Again (1974)
Death Race 2000 (1975)
The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)
A Bridge Too Far (1977)
The Lord Of The Rings (1978)
Animal House (1978)
Kramer vs. Kramer (1979)
Nine to Five (1980)
History of the World: Part I (1981)
E.T. The Extra Terrestrial (1982)
Videodrome (1983)
Once Upon a Time in America (1984)
Cats Eye (1985)
¡Three Amigos! (1986)
Can't Buy Me Love (1987)
Die Hard (1988)
Licence to Kill (1989)
Misery (1990)
Backdraft (1991)
A Few Good Men (1992)
Schindler's List (1993)
The Shawshank Redemption (1994)
Grumpier Old Men (1995)
Jerry Maguire (1996)
As Good as It Gets (1997) 
The Big Lebowski (1998) 
Dogma (1999) 
O Brother Where Art Thou? (2000)
I Am Sam (2001)
Dog Soldiers (2002)
Bruce Almighty (2003)
Resident Evil (2): Apocalypse (2004)
Batman Begins (2005)
Stranger than Fiction (2006)


----------



## DeviousTom (Feb 28, 2009)

man i loved stranger than fiction, awesome movie, enjoyed choosing it


----------



## NDStemp (Feb 28, 2009)

can I choose a 2007 movie? ;D

Year:2007 o.o


----------



## Lazycus (Feb 28, 2009)

"Before the p1ngy Knows You're Posting Out Of Turn"

You will now feel the wrath of p1ngpong.


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 28, 2009)

lol thanks Lazycus, it is in fact TraumaHoundNDS turn to post a film as he got the last one right.

You have to guess a film correctly before you post one, check the rules on the OP before joining in please gentlemen.  


So we are still waiting for TraumaHoundNDS to post the next film,  NDStemp's one does not count! 


Thanks guys!


----------



## TraumaHoundNDS (Feb 28, 2009)

2007​


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 28, 2009)

nvm ^Bratwurst got it...


----------



## Licardo7 (Feb 28, 2009)

tropic thunder I think.


----------



## Talaria (Feb 28, 2009)

yeah it's Tropic Thunder. I found that movie surprisingly good as I usually hate Ben Stiller movies.


----------



## Licardo7 (Feb 28, 2009)

so now what, do we wait a year for the next round or what?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 28, 2009)

*blink* Now we're moving more quickly than the confirmations. 

Licardo7 is correct. 
The movie Is Tropic Thunder. 
Here is (now unnecessary) proof


p1ngpong: 7
Szyslak: 5
Lazycus: 5
TTDSman18: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 3
Tanas: 2
Sstew: 2
DeviousTom: 2
TraumaHoundNDS: 2
SkankyYankee: 1
TrolleyDave: 1
Martin: 1
Joe88: 1
tomqman: 1 
gk.7: 1 
^Bratwurst: 1
*Licardo7: 1*




Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)
The Day of the Jackal (1973)
Herbie Rides Again (1974)
Death Race 2000 (1975)
The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)
A Bridge Too Far (1977)
The Lord Of The Rings (1978)
Animal House (1978)
Kramer vs. Kramer (1979)
Nine to Five (1980)
History of the World: Part I (1981)
E.T. The Extra Terrestrial (1982)
Videodrome (1983)
Once Upon a Time in America (1984)
Cats Eye (1985)
¡Three Amigos! (1986)
Can't Buy Me Love (1987)
Die Hard (1988)
Licence to Kill (1989)
Misery (1990)
Backdraft (1991)
A Few Good Men (1992)
Schindler's List (1993)
The Shawshank Redemption (1994)
Grumpier Old Men (1995)
Jerry Maguire (1996)
As Good as It Gets (1997) 
The Big Lebowski (1998) 
Dogma (1999) 
O Brother Where Art Thou? (2000)
I Am Sam (2001)
Dog Soldiers (2002)
Bruce Almighty (2003)
Resident Evil (2): Apocalypse (2004)
Batman Begins (2005)
Stranger than Fiction (2006)
Hot Fuzz (2007)
Tropic Thunder (2008) 



_Sorry for screwing up the scores earlier. 
Ironically, had I been my usual drunken self I wouldn't have missed that, since I would have double-checked myself._

One more movie before the rotation returns to 1970!



			
				Licardo7 said:
			
		

> so now what, do we wait a year for the next round or what?



Now you get the honor of closing out the rotation by posting a movie from 2009.
Err...correction: you post a movie from 1970. (Probably a better idea)


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks for sorting the score out Vulpes! (and I see what you did there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Can everyone please wait for their guess to be confirmed by the poster of the last film and scores updated before posting the next film, thanks!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





We are now starting a new rotation begining from *1970* and onwards!


----------



## tomqman (Feb 28, 2009)

what about 2009????

edit oh just read above lol soz


----------



## DeviousTom (Feb 28, 2009)

the movie IS NOT tropic thunder

edit: i wish i wasn't PMd the answer, then i couldve guessed this one myself


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah that movie wasn't Tropic Thunder, it's *Hot Fuzz*

And Tropic Thunder came out in 2008


----------



## abaddon41_80 (Feb 28, 2009)

It's "Hot Fuzz"


----------



## DeviousTom (Feb 28, 2009)

uhm who wins


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 28, 2009)

I don't care, I just wanted to tell people it wasn't Tropic Thunder.


----------



## abaddon41_80 (Feb 28, 2009)

Golfman560 said:
			
		

> I don't care, I just wanted to tell people it wasn't Tropic Thunder.



Same here.


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 28, 2009)

Ok something really weird is happening here guys, the user ^Bratwurst posted tropic thunder, and Licardo7 got the answer correct, But now ^Bratwurst's posts and all evidence of him seems to have disappeared, which has confused things here. 

Licardo7 did in fact get a correct answer, so Im not going to take his point away, as he got it right fair and square and Vulpes confirmed his answer.

So its still Licardo7's go, he will post a film from *1970*, and seeing as ^Bratwurst has vanished from the face of the earth Licardo can PM me the answer as his backup.


Sorted!


----------



## Licardo7 (Feb 28, 2009)

ok, will do. 

Guess this movie:




see if this works

I really liked this movie.


----------



## Sstew (Feb 28, 2009)

Licardo7 said:
			
		

> ok, will do.
> 
> Guess this movie:
> 
> ...




Aristocats.
(spelling?)


----------



## Jackreyes (Feb 28, 2009)

thats The AristoCats...

- edit - was beaten


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 28, 2009)

Heh they both posted at the same minute. Who gets it?


----------



## Jackreyes (Feb 28, 2009)

Sstew because his was first, obviously


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 28, 2009)

Sstew was first, so he gets it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




p1ngpong: 7
Szyslak: 5
Lazycus: 5
TTDSman18: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 3
Tanas: 2
*Sstew: 3*
DeviousTom: 2
TraumaHoundNDS: 2
SkankyYankee: 1
TrolleyDave: 1
Martin: 1
Joe88: 1
tomqman: 1 
gk.7: 1 
^Bratwurst: 1
Licardo7: 1




Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)
The Day of the Jackal (1973)
Herbie Rides Again (1974)
Death Race 2000 (1975)
The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)
A Bridge Too Far (1977)
The Lord Of The Rings (1978)
Animal House (1978)
Kramer vs. Kramer (1979)
Nine to Five (1980)
History of the World: Part I (1981)
E.T. The Extra Terrestrial (1982)
Videodrome (1983)
Once Upon a Time in America (1984)
Cats Eye (1985)
¡Three Amigos! (1986)
Can't Buy Me Love (1987)
Die Hard (1988)
Licence to Kill (1989)
Misery (1990)
Backdraft (1991)
A Few Good Men (1992)
Schindler's List (1993)
The Shawshank Redemption (1994)
Grumpier Old Men (1995)
Jerry Maguire (1996)
As Good as It Gets (1997) 
The Big Lebowski (1998) 
Dogma (1999) 
O Brother Where Art Thou? (2000)
I Am Sam (2001)
Dog Soldiers (2002)
Bruce Almighty (2003)
Resident Evil (2): Apocalypse (2004)
Batman Begins (2005)
Stranger than Fiction (2006)
Hot Fuzz (2007)
Tropic Thunder (2008) 
The Aristocats (1970)


----------



## DeviousTom (Feb 28, 2009)

o boy sorry for all the confusion i think i understand whats going on now


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 1, 2009)

DeviousTom said:
			
		

> o boy sorry for all the confusion i think i understand whats going on now



We were all confused.
_I don't feel half as bad about screwing up your score, now.  _


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 1, 2009)

Sstew hasnt posted a new film yet, so I will for the sake of keeping the game moving. As is stated in the rules if someone takes more then 12 hours to post a new film the judge of the round may post one instead at his discretion.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










1971​


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 1, 2009)

Bump and extra pic for you guys!









1971​


----------



## TraumaHoundNDS (Mar 1, 2009)

The Omega Man


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 1, 2009)

Correct!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




p1ngpong: 7
Szyslak: 5
Lazycus: 5
TTDSman18: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 3
*TraumaHoundNDS: 3*
Sstew: 3
Tanas: 2
DeviousTom: 2
SkankyYankee: 1
TrolleyDave: 1
Martin: 1
Joe88: 1
tomqman: 1 
gk.7: 1 
^Bratwurst: 1
Licardo7: 1




Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)
The Day of the Jackal (1973)
Herbie Rides Again (1974)
Death Race 2000 (1975)
The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)
A Bridge Too Far (1977)
The Lord Of The Rings (1978)
Animal House (1978)
Kramer vs. Kramer (1979)
Nine to Five (1980)
History of the World: Part I (1981)
E.T. The Extra Terrestrial (1982)
Videodrome (1983)
Once Upon a Time in America (1984)
Cats Eye (1985)
¡Three Amigos! (1986)
Can't Buy Me Love (1987)
Die Hard (1988)
Licence to Kill (1989)
Misery (1990)
Backdraft (1991)
A Few Good Men (1992)
Schindler's List (1993)
The Shawshank Redemption (1994)
Grumpier Old Men (1995)
Jerry Maguire (1996)
As Good as It Gets (1997) 
The Big Lebowski (1998) 
Dogma (1999) 
O Brother Where Art Thou? (2000)
I Am Sam (2001)
Dog Soldiers (2002)
Bruce Almighty (2003)
Resident Evil (2): Apocalypse (2004)
Batman Begins (2005)
Stranger than Fiction (2006)
Hot Fuzz (2007)
Tropic Thunder (2008) 
The Aristocats (1970) 
The Omega Man (1971)


----------



## TraumaHoundNDS (Mar 1, 2009)

1972​


----------



## Licardo7 (Mar 1, 2009)

is it "Everything You Wanted To Know about Sex"?


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 1, 2009)

Correct!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




p1ngpong: 7
Szyslak: 5
Lazycus: 5
TTDSman18: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 3
TraumaHoundNDS: 3
Sstew: 3
Tanas: 2
DeviousTom: 2
*Licardo7: 2*
SkankyYankee: 1
TrolleyDave: 1
Martin: 1
Joe88: 1
tomqman: 1 
gk.7: 1 
^Bratwurst: 1





Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)
The Day of the Jackal (1973)
Herbie Rides Again (1974)
Death Race 2000 (1975)
The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)
A Bridge Too Far (1977)
The Lord Of The Rings (1978)
Animal House (1978)
Kramer vs. Kramer (1979)
Nine to Five (1980)
History of the World: Part I (1981)
E.T. The Extra Terrestrial (1982)
Videodrome (1983)
Once Upon a Time in America (1984)
Cats Eye (1985)
¡Three Amigos! (1986)
Can't Buy Me Love (1987)
Die Hard (1988)
Licence to Kill (1989)
Misery (1990)
Backdraft (1991)
A Few Good Men (1992)
Schindler's List (1993)
The Shawshank Redemption (1994)
Grumpier Old Men (1995)
Jerry Maguire (1996)
As Good as It Gets (1997) 
The Big Lebowski (1998) 
Dogma (1999) 
O Brother Where Art Thou? (2000)
I Am Sam (2001)
Dog Soldiers (2002)
Bruce Almighty (2003)
Resident Evil (2): Apocalypse (2004)
Batman Begins (2005)
Stranger than Fiction (2006)
Hot Fuzz (2007)
Tropic Thunder (2008) 
The Aristocats (1970) 
The Omega Man (1971) 
Everything You Always Wanted to Know About Sex (1972)


----------



## TraumaHoundNDS (Mar 1, 2009)

Licardo7 said:
			
		

> is it "Everything You Wanted To Know about Sex"?



*But Were Afraid To Ask  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For what it's worth, it was either this image or one with the giant boob.


----------



## Licardo7 (Mar 2, 2009)

HOLY CRAP. CAN YOU BELIEVE i DIDN'T EVEN NOW THE MOVIE. I just went to a website and saw that movie's name (no pictures) and though it would be funny to just post that random title. So I just posted it. No looking into the movie, no seeing a resemblance to the movie and the pic. No nothing just dumb luck  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's it, I'm telling my uncle to buy me a lotto ticket and see if I get dumb luck on that. 

Well, Here's your movie:

see if this works:




Edit: dam it, wait

Edit 2: Ok, it's working now.


----------



## Szyslak (Mar 2, 2009)

The Seven-Ups


----------



## Licardo7 (Mar 2, 2009)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> The Seven-Ups


correct, wait for the dude to put up the scores


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 2, 2009)

Licardo7 said:
			
		

> Szyslak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That dude would be you


----------



## Sstew (Mar 2, 2009)

Licardo7 said:
			
		

> Szyslak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats you, You post something along the lines of

"Correct"

"Insert score, and movies that have already been used"


----------



## Szyslak (Mar 2, 2009)

Licardo7 said:
			
		

> Szyslak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









 You're the dude that's supposed to put up the scores.  When someone guesses your movie correctly, you should post the updated scores.  It's pretty easy.  Just go back and quote the post that had the last correct scores in it, and update the totals.  The spoiler with the previously posted movies is a little trickier, so feel free to leave that for the judge, or someone who's used to doing it.

Scores:

p1ngpong: 7
*Szyslak: 6*
Lazycus: 5
TTDSman18: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 3
TraumaHoundNDS: 3
Sstew: 3
Tanas: 2
DeviousTom: 2
Licardo7: 2
SkankyYankee: 1
TrolleyDave: 1
Martin: 1
Joe88: 1
tomqman: 1 
gk.7: 1 
Bratwurst: 1





Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)
The Day of the Jackal (1973)
Herbie Rides Again (1974)
Death Race 2000 (1975)
The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)
A Bridge Too Far (1977)
The Lord Of The Rings (1978)
Animal House (1978)
Kramer vs. Kramer (1979)
Nine to Five (1980)
History of the World: Part I (1981)
E.T. The Extra Terrestrial (1982)
Videodrome (1983)
Once Upon a Time in America (1984)
Cats Eye (1985)
¡Three Amigos! (1986)
Can't Buy Me Love (1987)
Die Hard (1988)
Licence to Kill (1989)
Misery (1990)
Backdraft (1991)
A Few Good Men (1992)
Schindler's List (1993)
The Shawshank Redemption (1994)
Grumpier Old Men (1995)
Jerry Maguire (1996)
As Good as It Gets (1997) 
The Big Lebowski (1998) 
Dogma (1999) 
O Brother Where Art Thou? (2000)
I Am Sam (2001)
Dog Soldiers (2002)
Bruce Almighty (2003)
Resident Evil (2): Apocalypse (2004)
Batman Begins (2005)
Stranger than Fiction (2006)
Hot Fuzz (2007)
Tropic Thunder (2008) 
The Aristocats (1970) 
The Omega Man (1971) 
Everything You Always Wanted to Know About Sex (1972) 
The Seven-Ups (1973)


----------



## Licardo7 (Mar 2, 2009)

But I'm too lazy


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 2, 2009)

Lol Szyslak have you forgotten to post a film?

Whats wrong with everyone?


----------



## Man18 (Mar 3, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Lol Szyslak have you forgotten to post a film?
> 
> Whats wrong with everyone?


When its not in the EOF anymore you have to keep in mind that it is indeed here in the GOTC. He has been logged out for a good while probably hasnt seen that he has been okay for the correctamondo.

More people need to break the rules like me and post when they know 100% that they are correct.


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 3, 2009)

TTDSman18 said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What are you talking about? He knows he got it right, he even updated his score. Ive PM'd him about it anyway, when he sees it he will post up a film.

And no more people dont need to break the rules, it confuses things, as was shown before.


----------



## Man18 (Mar 3, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> TTDSman18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I take back my Szyslak defense then. Wow.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 3, 2009)

TTDSman18 said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's obvious.

Szyslak's playing a strategy.

He's waiting until p1ngy goes offline so he has a shot at overtaking his score.




_I've done it. 
*malign grin*_


----------



## Szyslak (Mar 3, 2009)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> It's obvious.
> 
> Szyslak's playing a strategy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lazycus (Mar 3, 2009)

"The Towering Inferno"


----------



## Szyslak (Mar 3, 2009)

Lazycus said:
			
		

> "The Towering Inferno"


That's correct!  One hell of a cast in that movie.  Paul Newman and Steve McQueen side by side.  Fred Astaire and Faye Dunaway got nominated for supporting actor oscars.  It even had OJ Simpson in it!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's possible that it was overshadowed a bit by a little movie called Godfather II.    

Scores:

p1ngpong: 7
Szyslak: 6
*Lazycus: 6*
TTDSman18: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 3
TraumaHoundNDS: 3
Sstew: 3
Tanas: 2
DeviousTom: 2
Licardo7: 2
SkankyYankee: 1
TrolleyDave: 1
Martin: 1
Joe88: 1
tomqman: 1 
gk.7: 1 
Bratwurst: 1





Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)
The Day of the Jackal (1973)
Herbie Rides Again (1974)
Death Race 2000 (1975)
The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)
A Bridge Too Far (1977)
The Lord Of The Rings (1978)
Animal House (1978)
Kramer vs. Kramer (1979)
Nine to Five (1980)
History of the World: Part I (1981)
E.T. The Extra Terrestrial (1982)
Videodrome (1983)
Once Upon a Time in America (1984)
Cats Eye (1985)
¡Three Amigos! (1986)
Can't Buy Me Love (1987)
Die Hard (1988)
Licence to Kill (1989)
Misery (1990)
Backdraft (1991)
A Few Good Men (1992)
Schindler's List (1993)
The Shawshank Redemption (1994)
Grumpier Old Men (1995)
Jerry Maguire (1996)
As Good as It Gets (1997) 
The Big Lebowski (1998) 
Dogma (1999) 
O Brother Where Art Thou? (2000)
I Am Sam (2001)
Dog Soldiers (2002)
Bruce Almighty (2003)
Resident Evil (2): Apocalypse (2004)
Batman Begins (2005)
Stranger than Fiction (2006)
Hot Fuzz (2007)
Tropic Thunder (2008) 
The Aristocats (1970) 
The Omega Man (1971) 
Everything You Always Wanted to Know About Sex (1972) 
The Seven-Ups (1973)
The Towering Inferno (1974)


----------



## Lazycus (Mar 3, 2009)

1975​


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 3, 2009)

All The Presidents Men?


----------



## Lazycus (Mar 3, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> All The Presidents Men?



Incorrect.


----------



## Tanas (Mar 3, 2009)

Three Days of the Condor


----------



## Lazycus (Mar 3, 2009)

Now that's the correct Robert Redford movie!  Ming the Merciless is in there too (in the movie, not the picture).

Scores:

p1ngpong: 7
Szyslak: 6
Lazycus: 6
TTDSman18: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 3
TraumaHoundNDS: 3
Sstew: 3
*Tanas: 3*
DeviousTom: 2
Licardo7: 2
SkankyYankee: 1
TrolleyDave: 1
Martin: 1
Joe88: 1
tomqman: 1 
gk.7: 1 
Bratwurst: 1





Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)
The Day of the Jackal (1973)
Herbie Rides Again (1974)
Death Race 2000 (1975)
The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)
A Bridge Too Far (1977)
The Lord Of The Rings (1978)
Animal House (1978)
Kramer vs. Kramer (1979)
Nine to Five (1980)
History of the World: Part I (1981)
E.T. The Extra Terrestrial (1982)
Videodrome (1983)
Once Upon a Time in America (1984)
Cats Eye (1985)
¡Three Amigos! (1986)
Can't Buy Me Love (1987)
Die Hard (1988)
Licence to Kill (1989)
Misery (1990)
Backdraft (1991)
A Few Good Men (1992)
Schindler's List (1993)
The Shawshank Redemption (1994)
Grumpier Old Men (1995)
Jerry Maguire (1996)
As Good as It Gets (1997) 
The Big Lebowski (1998) 
Dogma (1999) 
O Brother Where Art Thou? (2000)
I Am Sam (2001)
Dog Soldiers (2002)
Bruce Almighty (2003)
Resident Evil (2): Apocalypse (2004)
Batman Begins (2005)
Stranger than Fiction (2006)
Hot Fuzz (2007)
Tropic Thunder (2008) 
The Aristocats (1970) 
The Omega Man (1971) 
Everything You Always Wanted to Know About Sex (1972) 
The Seven-Ups (1973)
The Towering Inferno (1974)
Three Days of the Condor (1975)


----------



## Tanas (Mar 3, 2009)

1976


----------



## SkankyYankee (Mar 3, 2009)

is it "All The President's Men" ?


----------



## gk.7 (Mar 4, 2009)

aaahhh f*uck... back to the 70's??? i wasnt even born back then!!!


----------



## Tanas (Mar 4, 2009)

Correct

Scores:

p1ngpong: 7
Szyslak: 6
Lazycus: 6
TTDSman18: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 3
TraumaHoundNDS: 3
Sstew: 3
Tanas: 3
DeviousTom: 2
Licardo7: 2
*SkankyYankee: 2*
TrolleyDave: 1
Martin: 1
Joe88: 1
tomqman: 1 
gk.7: 1 
Bratwurst: 1





Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)
The Day of the Jackal (1973)
Herbie Rides Again (1974)
Death Race 2000 (1975)
The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)
A Bridge Too Far (1977)
The Lord Of The Rings (1978)
Animal House (1978)
Kramer vs. Kramer (1979)
Nine to Five (1980)
History of the World: Part I (1981)
E.T. The Extra Terrestrial (1982)
Videodrome (1983)
Once Upon a Time in America (1984)
Cats Eye (1985)
¡Three Amigos! (1986)
Can't Buy Me Love (1987)
Die Hard (1988)
Licence to Kill (1989)
Misery (1990)
Backdraft (1991)
A Few Good Men (1992)
Schindler's List (1993)
The Shawshank Redemption (1994)
Grumpier Old Men (1995)
Jerry Maguire (1996)
As Good as It Gets (1997) 
The Big Lebowski (1998) 
Dogma (1999) 
O Brother Where Art Thou? (2000)
I Am Sam (2001)
Dog Soldiers (2002)
Bruce Almighty (2003)
Resident Evil (2): Apocalypse (2004)
Batman Begins (2005)
Stranger than Fiction (2006)
Hot Fuzz (2007)
Tropic Thunder (2008) 
The Aristocats (1970) 
The Omega Man (1971) 
Everything You Always Wanted to Know About Sex (1972) 
The Seven-Ups (1973)
The Towering Inferno (1974)
Three Days of the Condor (1975)
All the President's Men (1976)


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 4, 2009)

gk.7 said:
			
		

> aaahhh f*uck... back to the 70's??? i wasnt even born back then!!!



lol I love how now we are back in the 70's films all the original players come back to the game


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 4, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> gk.7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait, are you calling me old?  Why I oughtta....


----------



## SkankyYankee (Mar 4, 2009)

​1977​


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 4, 2009)

Slapshot!


----------



## SkankyYankee (Mar 4, 2009)

Correctamundo!

RIP Paul Newman, one hell of a spaghetti sauce!

Scores:

p1ngpong: 7
Szyslak: 6
Lazycus: 6
TTDSman18: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 3
TraumaHoundNDS: 3
Sstew: 3
Tanas: 3
DeviousTom: 2
Licardo7: 2
SkankyYankee: 2
*TrolleyDave: 2*
Martin: 1
Joe88: 1
tomqman: 1 
gk.7: 1 
Bratwurst: 1





Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)
The Day of the Jackal (1973)
Herbie Rides Again (1974)
Death Race 2000 (1975)
The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)
A Bridge Too Far (1977)
The Lord Of The Rings (1978)
Animal House (1978)
Kramer vs. Kramer (1979)
Nine to Five (1980)
History of the World: Part I (1981)
E.T. The Extra Terrestrial (1982)
Videodrome (1983)
Once Upon a Time in America (1984)
Cats Eye (1985)
¡Three Amigos! (1986)
Can't Buy Me Love (1987)
Die Hard (1988)
Licence to Kill (1989)
Misery (1990)
Backdraft (1991)
A Few Good Men (1992)
Schindler's List (1993)
The Shawshank Redemption (1994)
Grumpier Old Men (1995)
Jerry Maguire (1996)
As Good as It Gets (1997) 
The Big Lebowski (1998) 
Dogma (1999) 
O Brother Where Art Thou? (2000)
I Am Sam (2001)
Dog Soldiers (2002)
Bruce Almighty (2003)
Resident Evil (2): Apocalypse (2004)
Batman Begins (2005)
Stranger than Fiction (2006)
Hot Fuzz (2007)
Tropic Thunder (2008) 
The Aristocats (1970) 
The Omega Man (1971) 
Everything You Always Wanted to Know About Sex (1972) 
The Seven-Ups (1973)
The Towering Inferno (1974)
Three Days of the Condor (1975)
All the President's Men (1976)
Slapshot (1977)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 4, 2009)

Fucking loved that movie! Next up :






1978


----------



## Szyslak (Mar 4, 2009)

Up In Smoke


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 4, 2009)

_Up in Smoke_
That's where my money goes.
In my lungs 
and sometimes up my nose.

EDIT: Shite. 
The fox is slow.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 4, 2009)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Up In Smoke



Holy bejeezus that was fast! I knew if I posted a pic with them in it people would get it straight away but well spotted mate!  Just a van and a cop could be any film really. lol

Scores:

p1ngpong: 7
*Szyslak: 7*
Lazycus: 6
TTDSman18: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 3
TraumaHoundNDS: 3
Sstew: 3
Tanas: 3
DeviousTom: 2
Licardo7: 2
SkankyYankee: 2
TrolleyDave: 2
Martin: 1
Joe88: 1
tomqman: 1 
gk.7: 1 
Bratwurst: 1





Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)
The Day of the Jackal (1973)
Herbie Rides Again (1974)
Death Race 2000 (1975)
The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)
A Bridge Too Far (1977)
The Lord Of The Rings (1978)
Animal House (1978)
Kramer vs. Kramer (1979)
Nine to Five (1980)
History of the World: Part I (1981)
E.T. The Extra Terrestrial (1982)
Videodrome (1983)
Once Upon a Time in America (1984)
Cats Eye (1985)
¡Three Amigos! (1986)
Can't Buy Me Love (1987)
Die Hard (1988)
Licence to Kill (1989)
Misery (1990)
Backdraft (1991)
A Few Good Men (1992)
Schindler's List (1993)
The Shawshank Redemption (1994)
Grumpier Old Men (1995)
Jerry Maguire (1996)
As Good as It Gets (1997) 
The Big Lebowski (1998) 
Dogma (1999) 
O Brother Where Art Thou? (2000)
I Am Sam (2001)
Dog Soldiers (2002)
Bruce Almighty (2003)
Resident Evil (2): Apocalypse (2004)
Batman Begins (2005)
Stranger than Fiction (2006)
Hot Fuzz (2007)
Tropic Thunder (2008) 
The Aristocats (1970) 
The Omega Man (1971) 
Everything You Always Wanted to Know About Sex (1972) 
The Seven-Ups (1973)
The Towering Inferno (1974)
Three Days of the Condor (1975)
All the President's Men (1976)
Slapshot (1977)
Cheech and Chong's Up In Smoke (1978)


----------



## Szyslak (Mar 4, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Szyslak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe I'd know that van anywhere.  The only thing that threw me was that I was 100% positive you were going to post Dawn of the Dead.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hmm, I think I had 1979 last time through.  Movie coming shortly...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 4, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Just a van and a cop could be any film really. lol



The custom grille is a giveaway.

EDIT: Aaaand coming into the back-stretch it's the prodigious p1ngpong in the lead, but look out! Sizzlin' Szyslak comes charging up on his heels! They're neck-and-neck! Will p1ngpong retain the title or will the seasoned veteran take back the trophy? What a nail-biter!


----------



## Szyslak (Mar 4, 2009)

1979:


----------



## Tanas (Mar 4, 2009)

The Warriors


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 4, 2009)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> I'd know that van anywhere.  The only thing that threw me was that I was 100% positive you were going to post Dawn of the Dead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, but only to potheads who've watched the film one baked time too many!


----------



## Szyslak (Mar 4, 2009)

Tanas said:
			
		

> The Warriors


Correct of course!

Scores:

p1ngpong: 7
Szyslak: 7
Lazycus: 6
*Tanas: 4*
TTDSman18: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 3
TraumaHoundNDS: 3
Sstew: 3
DeviousTom: 2
Licardo7: 2
SkankyYankee: 2
TrolleyDave: 2
Martin: 1
Joe88: 1
tomqman: 1 
gk.7: 1 
Bratwurst: 1





Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)
The Day of the Jackal (1973)
Herbie Rides Again (1974)
Death Race 2000 (1975)
The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)
A Bridge Too Far (1977)
The Lord Of The Rings (1978)
Animal House (1978)
Kramer vs. Kramer (1979)
Nine to Five (1980)
History of the World: Part I (1981)
E.T. The Extra Terrestrial (1982)
Videodrome (1983)
Once Upon a Time in America (1984)
Cats Eye (1985)
¡Three Amigos! (1986)
Can't Buy Me Love (1987)
Die Hard (1988)
Licence to Kill (1989)
Misery (1990)
Backdraft (1991)
A Few Good Men (1992)
Schindler's List (1993)
The Shawshank Redemption (1994)
Grumpier Old Men (1995)
Jerry Maguire (1996)
As Good as It Gets (1997) 
The Big Lebowski (1998) 
Dogma (1999) 
O Brother Where Art Thou? (2000)
I Am Sam (2001)
Dog Soldiers (2002)
Bruce Almighty (2003)
Resident Evil (2): Apocalypse (2004)
Batman Begins (2005)
Stranger than Fiction (2006)
Hot Fuzz (2007)
Tropic Thunder (2008) 
The Aristocats (1970) 
The Omega Man (1971) 
Everything You Always Wanted to Know About Sex (1972) 
The Seven-Ups (1973)
The Towering Inferno (1974)
Three Days of the Condor (1975)
All the President's Men (1976)
Slapshot (1977)
Cheech and Chong's Up In Smoke (1978)
The Warriors (1979)


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 4, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Szyslak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Szyslak: See, you should have called your shot! 

TrolleyDave: Shh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Don't give away our seeecrets.


----------



## Tanas (Mar 4, 2009)

1980


----------



## Szyslak (Mar 4, 2009)

Amazing how much he looks like Thomas Haden Church in that movie.


----------



## TraumaHoundNDS (Mar 4, 2009)

Coal Miner's Daughter?


----------



## Szyslak (Mar 4, 2009)

TraumaHoundNDS said:
			
		

> Coal Miner's Daughter?


Correct!  Really good movie.

Scores:

p1ngpong: 7
Szyslak: 7
Lazycus: 6
Tanas: 4
*TraumaHoundNDS: 4*
TTDSman18: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 3
Sstew: 3
DeviousTom: 2
Licardo7: 2
SkankyYankee: 2
TrolleyDave: 2
Martin: 1
Joe88: 1
tomqman: 1 
gk.7: 1 
Bratwurst: 1





Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)
The Day of the Jackal (1973)
Herbie Rides Again (1974)
Death Race 2000 (1975)
The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)
A Bridge Too Far (1977)
The Lord Of The Rings (1978)
Animal House (1978)
Kramer vs. Kramer (1979)
Nine to Five (1980)
History of the World: Part I (1981)
E.T. The Extra Terrestrial (1982)
Videodrome (1983)
Once Upon a Time in America (1984)
Cats Eye (1985)
¡Three Amigos! (1986)
Can't Buy Me Love (1987)
Die Hard (1988)
Licence to Kill (1989)
Misery (1990)
Backdraft (1991)
A Few Good Men (1992)
Schindler's List (1993)
The Shawshank Redemption (1994)
Grumpier Old Men (1995)
Jerry Maguire (1996)
As Good as It Gets (1997) 
The Big Lebowski (1998) 
Dogma (1999) 
O Brother Where Art Thou? (2000)
I Am Sam (2001)
Dog Soldiers (2002)
Bruce Almighty (2003)
Resident Evil (2): Apocalypse (2004)
Batman Begins (2005)
Stranger than Fiction (2006)
Hot Fuzz (2007)
Tropic Thunder (2008) 
The Aristocats (1970) 
The Omega Man (1971) 
Everything You Always Wanted to Know About Sex (1972) 
The Seven-Ups (1973)
The Towering Inferno (1974)
Three Days of the Condor (1975)
All the President's Men (1976)
Slapshot (1977)
Cheech and Chong's Up In Smoke (1978)
The Warriors (1979)
Coal Miner's Daughter (1980)


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 5, 2009)

Ok TraumaHoundNDS has had more then enough time to post up a new film, but has taken too long so looses his go. If you guys make a guess can you just keep an eye on the thread to keep things moving? Thanks.






1981​


----------



## Szyslak (Mar 5, 2009)

Mad Max 2


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 5, 2009)

Correct!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scores:

*Szyslak: 8*
p1ngpong: 7
Lazycus: 6
Tanas: 4
TraumaHoundNDS: 4
TTDSman18: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 3
Sstew: 3
DeviousTom: 2
Licardo7: 2
SkankyYankee: 2
TrolleyDave: 2
Martin: 1
Joe88: 1
tomqman: 1 
gk.7: 1 
Bratwurst: 1





Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)
The Day of the Jackal (1973)
Herbie Rides Again (1974)
Death Race 2000 (1975)
The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)
A Bridge Too Far (1977)
The Lord Of The Rings (1978)
Animal House (1978)
Kramer vs. Kramer (1979)
Nine to Five (1980)
History of the World: Part I (1981)
E.T. The Extra Terrestrial (1982)
Videodrome (1983)
Once Upon a Time in America (1984)
Cats Eye (1985)
ï¿½Three Amigos! (1986)
Can't Buy Me Love (1987)
Die Hard (1988)
Licence to Kill (1989)
Misery (1990)
Backdraft (1991)
A Few Good Men (1992)
Schindler's List (1993)
The Shawshank Redemption (1994)
Grumpier Old Men (1995)
Jerry Maguire (1996)
As Good as It Gets (1997) 
The Big Lebowski (1998) 
Dogma (1999) 
O Brother Where Art Thou? (2000)
I Am Sam (2001)
Dog Soldiers (2002)
Bruce Almighty (2003)
Resident Evil (2): Apocalypse (2004)
Batman Begins (2005)
Stranger than Fiction (2006)
Hot Fuzz (2007)
Tropic Thunder (2008) 
The Aristocats (1970) 
The Omega Man (1971) 
Everything You Always Wanted to Know About Sex (1972) 
The Seven-Ups (1973)
The Towering Inferno (1974)
Three Days of the Condor (1975)
All the President's Men (1976)
Slapshot (1977)
Cheech and Chong's Up In Smoke (1978)
The Warriors (1979)
Coal Miner's Daughter (1980)
Mad Max 2(1981)


----------



## Szyslak (Mar 5, 2009)

1982:




I won't PM this to pingy, he should have a chance to guess it too.  

And someone is in the process of breaking the pix module, so hopefully this works.


----------



## Licardo7 (Mar 5, 2009)

Where's the picture?


----------



## Szyslak (Mar 5, 2009)

Licardo7 said:
			
		

> Where's the picture?


They must be working on the image upload module.  Something is all mucked up.  I'll have to find the image again and re-up it somewhere else.  (I'm on a different computer now).  Sorry for the confusion.

[edit] Alright, here's a different link, same pic.  Hopefully this one works:


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 5, 2009)

Rambo: First blood or whatever it wants to be called these days.
This one:
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0083944/

Also whoo finally managed to get in the game.


----------



## TraumaHoundNDS (Mar 6, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Ok TraumaHoundNDS has had more then enough time to post up a new film, but has taken too long so looses his go. If you guys make a guess can you just keep an eye on the thread to keep things moving? Thanks.



Crap, sorry for dropping the ball. Was out and about when I posted, forgot to log back in when I got home. Won't let it happen again.


----------



## Szyslak (Mar 6, 2009)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> Rambo: First blood or whatever it wants to be called these days.
> This one:
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0083944/
> 
> Also whoo finally managed to get in the game.


That's the one FAST.  Sorry it took so long to confirm, I haven't had any luck getting on the site for a while.  

Scores:

Szyslak: 8
p1ngpong: 7
Lazycus: 6
Tanas: 4
TraumaHoundNDS: 4
TTDSman18: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 3
Sstew: 3
DeviousTom: 2
Licardo7: 2
SkankyYankee: 2
TrolleyDave: 2
Martin: 1
Joe88: 1
tomqman: 1 
gk.7: 1 
Bratwurst: 1
*FAST6191: 1*





Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)
The Day of the Jackal (1973)
Herbie Rides Again (1974)
Death Race 2000 (1975)
The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)
A Bridge Too Far (1977)
The Lord Of The Rings (1978)
Animal House (1978)
Kramer vs. Kramer (1979)
Nine to Five (1980)
History of the World: Part I (1981)
E.T. The Extra Terrestrial (1982)
Videodrome (1983)
Once Upon a Time in America (1984)
Cats Eye (1985)
Three Amigos! (1986)
Can't Buy Me Love (1987)
Die Hard (1988)
Licence to Kill (1989)
Misery (1990)
Backdraft (1991)
A Few Good Men (1992)
Schindler's List (1993)
The Shawshank Redemption (1994)
Grumpier Old Men (1995)
Jerry Maguire (1996)
As Good as It Gets (1997) 
The Big Lebowski (1998) 
Dogma (1999) 
O Brother Where Art Thou? (2000)
I Am Sam (2001)
Dog Soldiers (2002)
Bruce Almighty (2003)
Resident Evil (2): Apocalypse (2004)
Batman Begins (2005)
Stranger than Fiction (2006)
Hot Fuzz (2007)
Tropic Thunder (2008) 
The Aristocats (1970) 
The Omega Man (1971) 
Everything You Always Wanted to Know About Sex (1972) 
The Seven-Ups (1973)
The Towering Inferno (1974)
Three Days of the Condor (1975)
All the President's Men (1976)
Slapshot (1977)
Cheech and Chong's Up In Smoke (1978)
The Warriors (1979)
Coal Miner's Daughter (1980)
Mad Max 2 (1981)
First Blood (1982)


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 6, 2009)

1983 then. Hopefully the GBAtemp picture module works properly now.
Probably far too obvious.






MD5 of IMDB link (http:// included)
62921133f38743bebc8becbd132183d8
Online MD5 calculator
http://md5-hash-online.waraxe.us/
http://www.fileformat.info/tool/hash.htm


----------



## Sonicslasher (Mar 6, 2009)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> 1983 then. Hopefully the GBAtemp picture module works properly now.
> Probably far too obvious.
> 
> 
> ...


Monty Python's The Meaning of Life: Part VI: The Autumn Years


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 6, 2009)

Damn, I would have settled for Monty Python's The Meaning of Life. Also welcome to the game.

Scores:

Szyslak: 8
p1ngpong: 7
Lazycus: 6
Tanas: 4
TraumaHoundNDS: 4
TTDSman18: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 3
Sstew: 3
DeviousTom: 2
Licardo7: 2
SkankyYankee: 2
TrolleyDave: 2
Martin: 1
Joe88: 1
tomqman: 1 
gk.7: 1 
Bratwurst: 1
FAST6191: 1
*Sonicslasher: 1*



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)
The Day of the Jackal (1973)
Herbie Rides Again (1974)
Death Race 2000 (1975)
The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)
A Bridge Too Far (1977)
The Lord Of The Rings (1978)
Animal House (1978)
Kramer vs. Kramer (1979)
Nine to Five (1980)
History of the World: Part I (1981)
E.T. The Extra Terrestrial (1982)
Videodrome (1983)
Once Upon a Time in America (1984)
Cats Eye (1985)
Three Amigos! (1986)
Can't Buy Me Love (1987)
Die Hard (1988)
Licence to Kill (1989)
Misery (1990)
Backdraft (1991)
A Few Good Men (1992)
Schindler's List (1993)
The Shawshank Redemption (1994)
Grumpier Old Men (1995)
Jerry Maguire (1996)
As Good as It Gets (1997) 
The Big Lebowski (1998) 
Dogma (1999) 
O Brother Where Art Thou? (2000)
I Am Sam (2001)
Dog Soldiers (2002)
Bruce Almighty (2003)
Resident Evil (2): Apocalypse (2004)
Batman Begins (2005)
Stranger than Fiction (2006)
Hot Fuzz (2007)
Tropic Thunder (2008) 
The Aristocats (1970) 
The Omega Man (1971) 
Everything You Always Wanted to Know About Sex (1972) 
The Seven-Ups (1973)
The Towering Inferno (1974)
Three Days of the Condor (1975)
All the President's Men (1976)
Slapshot (1977)
Cheech and Chong's Up In Smoke (1978)
The Warriors (1979)
Coal Miner's Daughter (1980)
Mad Max 2 (1981)
First Blood (1982)
The Meaning of Life (1983)


----------



## Sonicslasher (Mar 6, 2009)

1984


----------



## Szyslak (Mar 6, 2009)

Amadeus


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 6, 2009)

Correct Szyslak.

Scores:

*Szyslak: 9*
p1ngpong: 7
Lazycus: 6
Tanas: 4
TraumaHoundNDS: 4
TTDSman18: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 3
Sstew: 3
DeviousTom: 2
Licardo7: 2
SkankyYankee: 2
TrolleyDave: 2
Martin: 1
Joe88: 1
tomqman: 1 
gk.7: 1 
Bratwurst: 1
FAST6191: 1
Sonicslasher: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)
The Day of the Jackal (1973)
Herbie Rides Again (1974)
Death Race 2000 (1975)
The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)
A Bridge Too Far (1977)
The Lord Of The Rings (1978)
Animal House (1978)
Kramer vs. Kramer (1979)
Nine to Five (1980)
History of the World: Part I (1981)
E.T. The Extra Terrestrial (1982)
Videodrome (1983)
Once Upon a Time in America (1984)
Cats Eye (1985)
Three Amigos! (1986)
Can't Buy Me Love (1987)
Die Hard (1988)
Licence to Kill (1989)
Misery (1990)
Backdraft (1991)
A Few Good Men (1992)
Schindler's List (1993)
The Shawshank Redemption (1994)
Grumpier Old Men (1995)
Jerry Maguire (1996)
As Good as It Gets (1997) 
The Big Lebowski (1998) 
Dogma (1999) 
O Brother Where Art Thou? (2000)
I Am Sam (2001)
Dog Soldiers (2002)
Bruce Almighty (2003)
Resident Evil (2): Apocalypse (2004)
Batman Begins (2005)
Stranger than Fiction (2006)
Hot Fuzz (2007)
Tropic Thunder (2008) 
The Aristocats (1970) 
The Omega Man (1971) 
Everything You Always Wanted to Know About Sex (1972) 
The Seven-Ups (1973)
The Towering Inferno (1974)
Three Days of the Condor (1975)
All the President's Men (1976)
Slapshot (1977)
Cheech and Chong's Up In Smoke (1978)
The Warriors (1979)
Coal Miner's Daughter (1980)
Mad Max 2 (1981)
First Blood (1982)
The Meaning of Life (1983)
Amadeus (1984)


----------



## Sonicslasher (Mar 6, 2009)

He got that one fast


----------



## Szyslak (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah, I think I actually used Amadeus in the alphabet round, so that was pretty easy pickin's.

What the hell is up with the server?  I've been trying to upload and image and post this all afternoon.  Hope it works.  

1985:


----------



## Lazycus (Mar 6, 2009)

"The Color Purple"


----------



## ! ! &#33 (Mar 6, 2009)

The Color Purple?

never seen it but i'm pretty sure that's Danny Glover .

*Posts merged*

you lazy bastard!


----------



## Szyslak (Mar 7, 2009)

Lazycus said:
			
		

> "The Color Purple"


Correct!  I couldn't believe how young Glover looked in that scene.

Scores:

Szyslak: 9
p1ngpong: 7
*Lazycus: 7*
Tanas: 4
TraumaHoundNDS: 4
TTDSman18: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 3
Sstew: 3
DeviousTom: 2
Licardo7: 2
SkankyYankee: 2
TrolleyDave: 2
Martin: 1
Joe88: 1
tomqman: 1 
gk.7: 1 
Bratwurst: 1
FAST6191: 1
Sonicslasher: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)
The Day of the Jackal (1973)
Herbie Rides Again (1974)
Death Race 2000 (1975)
The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)
A Bridge Too Far (1977)
The Lord Of The Rings (1978)
Animal House (1978)
Kramer vs. Kramer (1979)
Nine to Five (1980)
History of the World: Part I (1981)
E.T. The Extra Terrestrial (1982)
Videodrome (1983)
Once Upon a Time in America (1984)
Cats Eye (1985)
Three Amigos! (1986)
Can't Buy Me Love (1987)
Die Hard (1988)
Licence to Kill (1989)
Misery (1990)
Backdraft (1991)
A Few Good Men (1992)
Schindler's List (1993)
The Shawshank Redemption (1994)
Grumpier Old Men (1995)
Jerry Maguire (1996)
As Good as It Gets (1997) 
The Big Lebowski (1998) 
Dogma (1999) 
O Brother Where Art Thou? (2000)
I Am Sam (2001)
Dog Soldiers (2002)
Bruce Almighty (2003)
Resident Evil (2): Apocalypse (2004)
Batman Begins (2005)
Stranger than Fiction (2006)
Hot Fuzz (2007)
Tropic Thunder (2008) 
The Aristocats (1970) 
The Omega Man (1971) 
Everything You Always Wanted to Know About Sex (1972) 
The Seven-Ups (1973)
The Towering Inferno (1974)
Three Days of the Condor (1975)
All the President's Men (1976)
Slapshot (1977)
Cheech and Chong's Up In Smoke (1978)
The Warriors (1979)
Coal Miner's Daughter (1980)
Mad Max 2 (1981)
First Blood (1982)
The Meaning of Life (1983)
Amadeus (1984)
The Color Purple (1985)


----------



## Lazycus (Mar 7, 2009)

1986​


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 7, 2009)

Big Trouble in Little China


----------



## Lazycus (Mar 7, 2009)

Correct.  I've always loved the blue lightning effects in this movie and wherever it appears (Raiden, force lightning, etc.).  Chinese carryout is also required when watching this movie.

Scores:

Szyslak: 9
p1ngpong: 7
Lazycus: 7
Tanas: 4
TraumaHoundNDS: 4
*Vulpes Abnocto: 4*
TTDSman18: 3
Sstew: 3
DeviousTom: 2
Licardo7: 2
SkankyYankee: 2
TrolleyDave: 2
Martin: 1
Joe88: 1
tomqman: 1 
gk.7: 1 
Bratwurst: 1
FAST6191: 1
Sonicslasher: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)
The Day of the Jackal (1973)
Herbie Rides Again (1974)
Death Race 2000 (1975)
The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)
A Bridge Too Far (1977)
The Lord Of The Rings (1978)
Animal House (1978)
Kramer vs. Kramer (1979)
Nine to Five (1980)
History of the World: Part I (1981)
E.T. The Extra Terrestrial (1982)
Videodrome (1983)
Once Upon a Time in America (1984)
Cats Eye (1985)
Three Amigos! (1986)
Can't Buy Me Love (1987)
Die Hard (1988)
Licence to Kill (1989)
Misery (1990)
Backdraft (1991)
A Few Good Men (1992)
Schindler's List (1993)
The Shawshank Redemption (1994)
Grumpier Old Men (1995)
Jerry Maguire (1996)
As Good as It Gets (1997) 
The Big Lebowski (1998) 
Dogma (1999) 
O Brother Where Art Thou? (2000)
I Am Sam (2001)
Dog Soldiers (2002)
Bruce Almighty (2003)
Resident Evil (2): Apocalypse (2004)
Batman Begins (2005)
Stranger than Fiction (2006)
Hot Fuzz (2007)
Tropic Thunder (2008) 
The Aristocats (1970) 
The Omega Man (1971) 
Everything You Always Wanted to Know About Sex (1972) 
The Seven-Ups (1973)
The Towering Inferno (1974)
Three Days of the Condor (1975)
All the President's Men (1976)
Slapshot (1977)
Cheech and Chong's Up In Smoke (1978)
The Warriors (1979)
Coal Miner's Daughter (1980)
Mad Max 2 (1981)
First Blood (1982)
The Meaning of Life (1983)
Amadeus (1984)
The Color Purple (1985)
Big Trouble In Little China (1986)


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 7, 2009)

1987​


----------



## Szyslak (Mar 7, 2009)

Gooooooooood morning, Vietnaaaam!


----------



## Lazycus (Mar 7, 2009)

Correct!

Scores:

*Szyslak: 10*
p1ngpong: 7
Lazycus: 7
Tanas: 4
TraumaHoundNDS: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 4
TTDSman18: 3
Sstew: 3
DeviousTom: 2
Licardo7: 2
SkankyYankee: 2
TrolleyDave: 2
Martin: 1
Joe88: 1
tomqman: 1 
gk.7: 1 
Bratwurst: 1
FAST6191: 1
Sonicslasher: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)
The Day of the Jackal (1973)
Herbie Rides Again (1974)
Death Race 2000 (1975)
The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)
A Bridge Too Far (1977)
The Lord Of The Rings (1978)
Animal House (1978)
Kramer vs. Kramer (1979)
Nine to Five (1980)
History of the World: Part I (1981)
E.T. The Extra Terrestrial (1982)
Videodrome (1983)
Once Upon a Time in America (1984)
Cats Eye (1985)
Three Amigos! (1986)
Can't Buy Me Love (1987)
Die Hard (1988)
Licence to Kill (1989)
Misery (1990)
Backdraft (1991)
A Few Good Men (1992)
Schindler's List (1993)
The Shawshank Redemption (1994)
Grumpier Old Men (1995)
Jerry Maguire (1996)
As Good as It Gets (1997) 
The Big Lebowski (1998) 
Dogma (1999) 
O Brother Where Art Thou? (2000)
I Am Sam (2001)
Dog Soldiers (2002)
Bruce Almighty (2003)
Resident Evil (2): Apocalypse (2004)
Batman Begins (2005)
Stranger than Fiction (2006)
Hot Fuzz (2007)
Tropic Thunder (2008) 
The Aristocats (1970) 
The Omega Man (1971) 
Everything You Always Wanted to Know About Sex (1972) 
The Seven-Ups (1973)
The Towering Inferno (1974)
Three Days of the Condor (1975)
All the President's Men (1976)
Slapshot (1977)
Cheech and Chong's Up In Smoke (1978)
The Warriors (1979)
Coal Miner's Daughter (1980)
Mad Max 2 (1981)
First Blood (1982)
The Meaning of Life (1983)
Amadeus (1984)
The Color Purple (1985)
Big Trouble In Little China (1986)
Good Morning, Vietnam (1987)


----------



## Szyslak (Mar 7, 2009)

Serious server suckiness today.

1988:


----------



## Lazycus (Mar 7, 2009)

"Biloxi Blues"


----------



## Szyslak (Mar 7, 2009)

Lazycus said:
			
		

> "Biloxi Blues"


Correct!

Scores:

Szyslak: 10
*Lazycus: 8*
p1ngpong: 7
Tanas: 4
TraumaHoundNDS: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 4
TTDSman18: 3
Sstew: 3
DeviousTom: 2
Licardo7: 2
SkankyYankee: 2
TrolleyDave: 2
Martin: 1
Joe88: 1
tomqman: 1 
gk.7: 1 
Bratwurst: 1
FAST6191: 1
Sonicslasher: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)
The Day of the Jackal (1973)
Herbie Rides Again (1974)
Death Race 2000 (1975)
The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)
A Bridge Too Far (1977)
The Lord Of The Rings (1978)
Animal House (1978)
Kramer vs. Kramer (1979)
Nine to Five (1980)
History of the World: Part I (1981)
E.T. The Extra Terrestrial (1982)
Videodrome (1983)
Once Upon a Time in America (1984)
Cats Eye (1985)
Three Amigos! (1986)
Can't Buy Me Love (1987)
Die Hard (1988)
Licence to Kill (1989)
Misery (1990)
Backdraft (1991)
A Few Good Men (1992)
Schindler's List (1993)
The Shawshank Redemption (1994)
Grumpier Old Men (1995)
Jerry Maguire (1996)
As Good as It Gets (1997) 
The Big Lebowski (1998) 
Dogma (1999) 
O Brother Where Art Thou? (2000)
I Am Sam (2001)
Dog Soldiers (2002)
Bruce Almighty (2003)
Resident Evil (2): Apocalypse (2004)
Batman Begins (2005)
Stranger than Fiction (2006)
Hot Fuzz (2007)
Tropic Thunder (2008) 
The Aristocats (1970) 
The Omega Man (1971) 
Everything You Always Wanted to Know About Sex (1972) 
The Seven-Ups (1973)
The Towering Inferno (1974)
Three Days of the Condor (1975)
All the President's Men (1976)
Slapshot (1977)
Cheech and Chong's Up In Smoke (1978)
The Warriors (1979)
Coal Miner's Daughter (1980)
Mad Max 2 (1981)
First Blood (1982)
The Meaning of Life (1983)
Amadeus (1984)
The Color Purple (1985)
Big Trouble In Little China (1986)
Good Morning, Vietnam (1987)
Biloxi Blues (1988)


----------



## Lazycus (Mar 7, 2009)

1989​


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 8, 2009)

Who is Harry Crumb. 

not Candy's best, but even his mediocre movies are funny.


----------



## Lazycus (Mar 8, 2009)

Correct again.  Glad to see you can recognize John Candy in drag.

Scores:

Szyslak: 10
Lazycus: 8
p1ngpong: 7
*Vulpes Abnocto: 5*
Tanas: 4
TraumaHoundNDS: 4
TTDSman18: 3
Sstew: 3
DeviousTom: 2
Licardo7: 2
SkankyYankee: 2
TrolleyDave: 2
Martin: 1
Joe88: 1
tomqman: 1 
gk.7: 1 
Bratwurst: 1
FAST6191: 1
Sonicslasher: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)
The Day of the Jackal (1973)
Herbie Rides Again (1974)
Death Race 2000 (1975)
The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)
A Bridge Too Far (1977)
The Lord Of The Rings (1978)
Animal House (1978)
Kramer vs. Kramer (1979)
Nine to Five (1980)
History of the World: Part I (1981)
E.T. The Extra Terrestrial (1982)
Videodrome (1983)
Once Upon a Time in America (1984)
Cats Eye (1985)
Three Amigos! (1986)
Can't Buy Me Love (1987)
Die Hard (1988)
Licence to Kill (1989)
Misery (1990)
Backdraft (1991)
A Few Good Men (1992)
Schindler's List (1993)
The Shawshank Redemption (1994)
Grumpier Old Men (1995)
Jerry Maguire (1996)
As Good as It Gets (1997) 
The Big Lebowski (1998) 
Dogma (1999) 
O Brother Where Art Thou? (2000)
I Am Sam (2001)
Dog Soldiers (2002)
Bruce Almighty (2003)
Resident Evil (2): Apocalypse (2004)
Batman Begins (2005)
Stranger than Fiction (2006)
Hot Fuzz (2007)
Tropic Thunder (2008) 
The Aristocats (1970) 
The Omega Man (1971) 
Everything You Always Wanted to Know About Sex (1972) 
The Seven-Ups (1973)
The Towering Inferno (1974)
Three Days of the Condor (1975)
All the President's Men (1976)
Slapshot (1977)
Cheech and Chong's Up In Smoke (1978)
The Warriors (1979)
Coal Miner's Daughter (1980)
Mad Max 2 (1981)
First Blood (1982)
The Meaning of Life (1983)
Amadeus (1984)
The Color Purple (1985)
Big Trouble In Little China (1986)
Good Morning, Vietnam (1987)
Biloxi Blues (1988)
Who's Harry Crumb? (1989)


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 8, 2009)

I actually _prefer_ him in drag. :creef:

Wow. I'd never realized how many great movies came out in 1990.







1990​


----------



## airpirate545 (Mar 8, 2009)

Its "It."


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 8, 2009)

It is, isn't It? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scores:

Szyslak: 10
Lazycus: 8
p1ngpong: 7
Vulpes Abnocto: 5
Tanas: 4
TraumaHoundNDS: 4
TTDSman18: 3
Sstew: 3
DeviousTom: 2
Licardo7: 2
SkankyYankee: 2
TrolleyDave: 2
Martin: 1
Joe88: 1
tomqman: 1 
gk.7: 1 
Bratwurst: 1
FAST6191: 1
Sonicslasher: 1
*airpirate545: 1*



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)
The Day of the Jackal (1973)
Herbie Rides Again (1974)
Death Race 2000 (1975)
The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)
A Bridge Too Far (1977)
The Lord Of The Rings (1978)
Animal House (1978)
Kramer vs. Kramer (1979)
Nine to Five (1980)
History of the World: Part I (1981)
E.T. The Extra Terrestrial (1982)
Videodrome (1983)
Once Upon a Time in America (1984)
Cats Eye (1985)
Three Amigos! (1986)
Can't Buy Me Love (1987)
Die Hard (1988)
Licence to Kill (1989)
Misery (1990)
Backdraft (1991)
A Few Good Men (1992)
Schindler's List (1993)
The Shawshank Redemption (1994)
Grumpier Old Men (1995)
Jerry Maguire (1996)
As Good as It Gets (1997) 
The Big Lebowski (1998) 
Dogma (1999) 
O Brother Where Art Thou? (2000)
I Am Sam (2001)
Dog Soldiers (2002)
Bruce Almighty (2003)
Resident Evil (2): Apocalypse (2004)
Batman Begins (2005)
Stranger than Fiction (2006)
Hot Fuzz (2007)
Tropic Thunder (2008) 
The Aristocats (1970) 
The Omega Man (1971) 
Everything You Always Wanted to Know About Sex (1972) 
The Seven-Ups (1973)
The Towering Inferno (1974)
Three Days of the Condor (1975)
All the President's Men (1976)
Slapshot (1977)
Cheech and Chong's Up In Smoke (1978)
The Warriors (1979)
Coal Miner's Daughter (1980)
Mad Max 2 (1981)
First Blood (1982)
The Meaning of Life (1983)
Amadeus (1984)
The Color Purple (1985)
Big Trouble In Little China (1986)
Good Morning, Vietnam (1987)
Biloxi Blues (1988)
Who's Harry Crumb? (1989)
It (1990)




Welcome to the game!
Any questions?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 8, 2009)

C'mon airpirate. We don't like invoking the hit-and-run rule.


----------



## airpirate545 (Mar 8, 2009)

Only movie I know from 1991.






1991


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 8, 2009)

Terminator 2!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 8, 2009)

Gooood choice. 
I use the theme from this movie as my PC startup sound.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 8, 2009)

And p1ngy pours on the speed, making up another point to close in on Lazycus' heels! 


Scores:

Szyslak: 10
Lazycus: 8
*p1ngpong: 8*
Vulpes Abnocto: 5
Tanas: 4
TraumaHoundNDS: 4
TTDSman18: 3
Sstew: 3
DeviousTom: 2
Licardo7: 2
SkankyYankee: 2
TrolleyDave: 2
Martin: 1
Joe88: 1
tomqman: 1 
gk.7: 1 
Bratwurst: 1
FAST6191: 1
Sonicslasher: 1
airpirate545: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)
The Day of the Jackal (1973)
Herbie Rides Again (1974)
Death Race 2000 (1975)
The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)
A Bridge Too Far (1977)
The Lord Of The Rings (1978)
Animal House (1978)
Kramer vs. Kramer (1979)
Nine to Five (1980)
History of the World: Part I (1981)
E.T. The Extra Terrestrial (1982)
Videodrome (1983)
Once Upon a Time in America (1984)
Cats Eye (1985)
Three Amigos! (1986)
Can't Buy Me Love (1987)
Die Hard (1988)
Licence to Kill (1989)
Misery (1990)
Backdraft (1991)
A Few Good Men (1992)
Schindler's List (1993)
The Shawshank Redemption (1994)
Grumpier Old Men (1995)
Jerry Maguire (1996)
As Good as It Gets (1997) 
The Big Lebowski (1998) 
Dogma (1999) 
O Brother Where Art Thou? (2000)
I Am Sam (2001)
Dog Soldiers (2002)
Bruce Almighty (2003)
Resident Evil (2): Apocalypse (2004)
Batman Begins (2005)
Stranger than Fiction (2006)
Hot Fuzz (2007)
Tropic Thunder (2008) 
The Aristocats (1970) 
The Omega Man (1971) 
Everything You Always Wanted to Know About Sex (1972) 
The Seven-Ups (1973)
The Towering Inferno (1974)
Three Days of the Condor (1975)
All the President's Men (1976)
Slapshot (1977)
Cheech and Chong's Up In Smoke (1978)
The Warriors (1979)
Coal Miner's Daughter (1980)
Mad Max 2 (1981)
First Blood (1982)
The Meaning of Life (1983)
Amadeus (1984)
The Color Purple (1985)
Big Trouble In Little China (1986)
Good Morning, Vietnam (1987)
Biloxi Blues (1988)
Who's Harry Crumb? (1989)
It (1990)
Terminator 2: Judgement Day (1991)


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 8, 2009)

Aaah Finally got a chance to answer one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










1992​
I love this film!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 8, 2009)

Bram Stokers Dracula?


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 8, 2009)

Correct!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scores:

Szyslak: 10
Lazycus: 8
p1ngpong: 8
Vulpes Abnocto: 5
Tanas: 4
TraumaHoundNDS: 4
*TrolleyDave: 3*
TTDSman18: 3
Sstew: 3
DeviousTom: 2
Licardo7: 2
SkankyYankee: 2
Martin: 1
Joe88: 1
tomqman: 1 
gk.7: 1 
Bratwurst: 1
FAST6191: 1
Sonicslasher: 1
airpirate545: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)
The Day of the Jackal (1973)
Herbie Rides Again (1974)
Death Race 2000 (1975)
The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)
A Bridge Too Far (1977)
The Lord Of The Rings (1978)
Animal House (1978)
Kramer vs. Kramer (1979)
Nine to Five (1980)
History of the World: Part I (1981)
E.T. The Extra Terrestrial (1982)
Videodrome (1983)
Once Upon a Time in America (1984)
Cats Eye (1985)
Three Amigos! (1986)
Can't Buy Me Love (1987)
Die Hard (1988)
Licence to Kill (1989)
Misery (1990)
Backdraft (1991)
A Few Good Men (1992)
Schindler's List (1993)
The Shawshank Redemption (1994)
Grumpier Old Men (1995)
Jerry Maguire (1996)
As Good as It Gets (1997) 
The Big Lebowski (1998) 
Dogma (1999) 
O Brother Where Art Thou? (2000)
I Am Sam (2001)
Dog Soldiers (2002)
Bruce Almighty (2003)
Resident Evil (2): Apocalypse (2004)
Batman Begins (2005)
Stranger than Fiction (2006)
Hot Fuzz (2007)
Tropic Thunder (2008) 
The Aristocats (1970) 
The Omega Man (1971) 
Everything You Always Wanted to Know About Sex (1972) 
The Seven-Ups (1973)
The Towering Inferno (1974)
Three Days of the Condor (1975)
All the President's Men (1976)
Slapshot (1977)
Cheech and Chong's Up In Smoke (1978)
The Warriors (1979)
Coal Miner's Daughter (1980)
Mad Max 2 (1981)
First Blood (1982)
The Meaning of Life (1983)
Amadeus (1984)
The Color Purple (1985)
Big Trouble In Little China (1986)
Good Morning, Vietnam (1987)
Biloxi Blues (1988)
Who's Harry Crumb? (1989)
It (1990)
Terminator 2: Judgement Day (1991)
Bram Stockers Dracula (1992)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 8, 2009)

Next up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







1993​


----------



## Szyslak (Mar 8, 2009)

What's Eating Gilbert Grape


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 9, 2009)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> What's Eating Gilbert Grape



Correct good sir! Leonardo DiCaprio was fantastic in it, a pretty depressing film though.

Scores:

*Szyslak: 11*
Lazycus: 8
p1ngpong: 8
Vulpes Abnocto: 5
Tanas: 4
TraumaHoundNDS: 4
TrolleyDave: 3
TTDSman18: 3
Sstew: 3
DeviousTom: 2
Licardo7: 2
SkankyYankee: 2
Martin: 1
Joe88: 1
tomqman: 1 
gk.7: 1 
Bratwurst: 1
FAST6191: 1
Sonicslasher: 1
airpirate545: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)
The Day of the Jackal (1973)
Herbie Rides Again (1974)
Death Race 2000 (1975)
The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)
A Bridge Too Far (1977)
The Lord Of The Rings (1978)
Animal House (1978)
Kramer vs. Kramer (1979)
Nine to Five (1980)
History of the World: Part I (1981)
E.T. The Extra Terrestrial (1982)
Videodrome (1983)
Once Upon a Time in America (1984)
Cats Eye (1985)
Three Amigos! (1986)
Can't Buy Me Love (1987)
Die Hard (1988)
Licence to Kill (1989)
Misery (1990)
Backdraft (1991)
A Few Good Men (1992)
Schindler's List (1993)
The Shawshank Redemption (1994)
Grumpier Old Men (1995)
Jerry Maguire (1996)
As Good as It Gets (1997) 
The Big Lebowski (1998) 
Dogma (1999) 
O Brother Where Art Thou? (2000)
I Am Sam (2001)
Dog Soldiers (2002)
Bruce Almighty (2003)
Resident Evil (2): Apocalypse (2004)
Batman Begins (2005)
Stranger than Fiction (2006)
Hot Fuzz (2007)
Tropic Thunder (2008) 
The Aristocats (1970) 
The Omega Man (1971) 
Everything You Always Wanted to Know About Sex (1972) 
The Seven-Ups (1973)
The Towering Inferno (1974)
Three Days of the Condor (1975)
All the President's Men (1976)
Slapshot (1977)
Cheech and Chong's Up In Smoke (1978)
The Warriors (1979)
Coal Miner's Daughter (1980)
Mad Max 2 (1981)
First Blood (1982)
The Meaning of Life (1983)
Amadeus (1984)
The Color Purple (1985)
Big Trouble In Little China (1986)
Good Morning, Vietnam (1987)
Biloxi Blues (1988)
Who's Harry Crumb? (1989)
It (1990)
Terminator 2: Judgement Day (1991)
Bram Stockers Dracula (1992)
What's Eating Gilbert Grape (1993)


----------



## Szyslak (Mar 9, 2009)

Can I have my point please sir? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I swear I'll pay two fares tomorrow, Mr. Trolley Man.

1994:


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 9, 2009)

Sorry about that Syzzie mate! All fixed.  I've scored so few points the last couple of rounds I was out of practice for updating the score list.  That's my excuse and I'm stickin to it!


----------



## TraumaHoundNDS (Mar 9, 2009)

The Professional?


----------



## Szyslak (Mar 9, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Sorry about that Syzzie mate! All fixed.  I've scored so few points the last couple of rounds I was out of practice for updating the score list.  That's my excuse and I'm stickin to it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Correct!  AKA _Léon_ for the non-Yanks out there.  

Scores:

Szyslak: 11
Lazycus: 8
p1ngpong: 8
Vulpes Abnocto: 5
*TraumaHoundNDS: 5*
Tanas: 4
TrolleyDave: 3
TTDSman18: 3
Sstew: 3
DeviousTom: 2
Licardo7: 2
SkankyYankee: 2
Martin: 1
Joe88: 1
tomqman: 1 
gk.7: 1 
Bratwurst: 1
FAST6191: 1
Sonicslasher: 1
airpirate545: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)
The Day of the Jackal (1973)
Herbie Rides Again (1974)
Death Race 2000 (1975)
The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)
A Bridge Too Far (1977)
The Lord Of The Rings (1978)
Animal House (1978)
Kramer vs. Kramer (1979)
Nine to Five (1980)
History of the World: Part I (1981)
E.T. The Extra Terrestrial (1982)
Videodrome (1983)
Once Upon a Time in America (1984)
Cats Eye (1985)
Three Amigos! (1986)
Can't Buy Me Love (1987)
Die Hard (1988)
Licence to Kill (1989)
Misery (1990)
Backdraft (1991)
A Few Good Men (1992)
Schindler's List (1993)
The Shawshank Redemption (1994)
Grumpier Old Men (1995)
Jerry Maguire (1996)
As Good as It Gets (1997) 
The Big Lebowski (1998) 
Dogma (1999) 
O Brother Where Art Thou? (2000)
I Am Sam (2001)
Dog Soldiers (2002)
Bruce Almighty (2003)
Resident Evil (2): Apocalypse (2004)
Batman Begins (2005)
Stranger than Fiction (2006)
Hot Fuzz (2007)
Tropic Thunder (2008) 
The Aristocats (1970) 
The Omega Man (1971) 
Everything You Always Wanted to Know About Sex (1972) 
The Seven-Ups (1973)
The Towering Inferno (1974)
Three Days of the Condor (1975)
All the President's Men (1976)
Slapshot (1977)
Cheech and Chong's Up In Smoke (1978)
The Warriors (1979)
Coal Miner's Daughter (1980)
Mad Max 2 (1981)
First Blood (1982)
The Meaning of Life (1983)
Amadeus (1984)
The Color Purple (1985)
Big Trouble In Little China (1986)
Good Morning, Vietnam (1987)
Biloxi Blues (1988)
Who's Harry Crumb? (1989)
It (1990)
Terminator 2: Judgement Day (1991)
Bram Stockers Dracula (1992)
What's Eating Gilbert Grape (1993)
Léon (The Professional)  (1994)


----------



## TraumaHoundNDS (Mar 9, 2009)

1995​


----------



## Man18 (Mar 9, 2009)

That movie looks crazy as hell. Cracked a filling today so that snow makes my tooth hurt.

Is guessing allowed if you dont know the movie? because it shouldnt take long to figure it out.


----------



## tomqman (Mar 9, 2009)

12 monkeys (great movie)


----------



## TraumaHoundNDS (Mar 10, 2009)

Correct!!! (And one of my favorite Brad Pitt roles, too!) 

Scores:

Szyslak: 11
Lazycus: 8
p1ngpong: 8
Vulpes Abnocto: 5
TraumaHoundNDS: 5
Tanas: 4
TrolleyDave: 3
TTDSman18: 3
Sstew: 3
DeviousTom: 2
Licardo7: 2
SkankyYankee: 2
Martin: 1
Joe88: 1
*tomqman: 2*
gk.7: 1 
Bratwurst: 1
FAST6191: 1
Sonicslasher: 1
airpirate545: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)
The Day of the Jackal (1973)
Herbie Rides Again (1974)
Death Race 2000 (1975)
The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)
A Bridge Too Far (1977)
The Lord Of The Rings (1978)
Animal House (1978)
Kramer vs. Kramer (1979)
Nine to Five (1980)
History of the World: Part I (1981)
E.T. The Extra Terrestrial (1982)
Videodrome (1983)
Once Upon a Time in America (1984)
Cats Eye (1985)
Three Amigos! (1986)
Can't Buy Me Love (1987)
Die Hard (1988)
Licence to Kill (1989)
Misery (1990)
Backdraft (1991)
A Few Good Men (1992)
Schindler's List (1993)
The Shawshank Redemption (1994)
Grumpier Old Men (1995)
Jerry Maguire (1996)
As Good as It Gets (1997) 
The Big Lebowski (1998) 
Dogma (1999) 
O Brother Where Art Thou? (2000)
I Am Sam (2001)
Dog Soldiers (2002)
Bruce Almighty (2003)
Resident Evil (2): Apocalypse (2004)
Batman Begins (2005)
Stranger than Fiction (2006)
Hot Fuzz (2007)
Tropic Thunder (2008) 
The Aristocats (1970) 
The Omega Man (1971) 
Everything You Always Wanted to Know About Sex (1972) 
The Seven-Ups (1973)
The Towering Inferno (1974)
Three Days of the Condor (1975)
All the President's Men (1976)
Slapshot (1977)
Cheech and Chong's Up In Smoke (1978)
The Warriors (1979)
Coal Miner's Daughter (1980)
Mad Max 2 (1981)
First Blood (1982)
The Meaning of Life (1983)
Amadeus (1984)
The Color Purple (1985)
Big Trouble In Little China (1986)
Good Morning, Vietnam (1987)
Biloxi Blues (1988)
Who's Harry Crumb? (1989)
It (1990)
Terminator 2: Judgement Day (1991)
Bram Stockers Dracula (1992)
What's Eating Gilbert Grape (1993)
Léon (The Professional)  (1994)
12 Monkeys (1995)
[/title]


----------



## tomqman (Mar 10, 2009)

*1996*


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 10, 2009)

Mars Attacks!


----------



## TraumaHoundNDS (Mar 11, 2009)

*Correct!!!*

It's Vulpes' turn.


Scores:

Szyslak: 11
Lazycus: 8
p1ngpong: 8
*Vulpes Abnocto: 6*
TraumaHoundNDS: 5
Tanas: 4
TrolleyDave: 3
TTDSman18: 3
Sstew: 3
DeviousTom: 2
Licardo7: 2
SkankyYankee: 2
Martin: 1
Joe88: 1
tomqman: 2
gk.7: 1 
Bratwurst: 1
FAST6191: 1
Sonicslasher: 1
airpirate545: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)
The Day of the Jackal (1973)
Herbie Rides Again (1974)
Death Race 2000 (1975)
The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)
A Bridge Too Far (1977)
The Lord Of The Rings (1978)
Animal House (1978)
Kramer vs. Kramer (1979)
Nine to Five (1980)
History of the World: Part I (1981)
E.T. The Extra Terrestrial (1982)
Videodrome (1983)
Once Upon a Time in America (1984)
Cats Eye (1985)
Three Amigos! (1986)
Can't Buy Me Love (1987)
Die Hard (1988)
Licence to Kill (1989)
Misery (1990)
Backdraft (1991)
A Few Good Men (1992)
Schindler's List (1993)
The Shawshank Redemption (1994)
Grumpier Old Men (1995)
Jerry Maguire (1996)
As Good as It Gets (1997) 
The Big Lebowski (1998) 
Dogma (1999) 
O Brother Where Art Thou? (2000)
I Am Sam (2001)
Dog Soldiers (2002)
Bruce Almighty (2003)
Resident Evil (2): Apocalypse (2004)
Batman Begins (2005)
Stranger than Fiction (2006)
Hot Fuzz (2007)
Tropic Thunder (2008) 
The Aristocats (1970) 
The Omega Man (1971) 
Everything You Always Wanted to Know About Sex (1972) 
The Seven-Ups (1973)
The Towering Inferno (1974)
Three Days of the Condor (1975)
All the President's Men (1976)
Slapshot (1977)
Cheech and Chong's Up In Smoke (1978)
The Warriors (1979)
Coal Miner's Daughter (1980)
Mad Max 2 (1981)
First Blood (1982)
The Meaning of Life (1983)
Amadeus (1984)
The Color Purple (1985)
Big Trouble In Little China (1986)
Good Morning, Vietnam (1987)
Biloxi Blues (1988)
Who's Harry Crumb? (1989)
It (1990)
Terminator 2: Judgement Day (1991)
Bram Stockers Dracula (1992)
What's Eating Gilbert Grape (1993)
Léon (The Professional)  (1994)
12 Monkeys (1995)
Mars Attacks (1996)
[/title]


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 11, 2009)

Maaaan, once again, I wish I could post two,





1997​


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 11, 2009)

Chasing Amy?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 11, 2009)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> Chasing Amy?



Yes indeed!
(And a belated Happy Birthday! Hope it was great.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

Scores:

Szyslak: 11
Lazycus: 8
p1ngpong: 8
Vulpes Abnocto: 6
TraumaHoundNDS: 5
Tanas: 4
TrolleyDave: 3
TTDSman18: 3
Sstew: 3
DeviousTom: 2
Licardo7: 2
SkankyYankee: 2
tomqman: 2
*FAST6191: 2*
Martin: 1
Joe88: 1
gk.7: 1 
Bratwurst: 1
Sonicslasher: 1
airpirate545: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)
The Day of the Jackal (1973)
Herbie Rides Again (1974)
Death Race 2000 (1975)
The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)
A Bridge Too Far (1977)
The Lord Of The Rings (1978)
Animal House (1978)
Kramer vs. Kramer (1979)
Nine to Five (1980)
History of the World: Part I (1981)
E.T. The Extra Terrestrial (1982)
Videodrome (1983)
Once Upon a Time in America (1984)
Cats Eye (1985)
Three Amigos! (1986)
Can't Buy Me Love (1987)
Die Hard (1988)
Licence to Kill (1989)
Misery (1990)
Backdraft (1991)
A Few Good Men (1992)
Schindler's List (1993)
The Shawshank Redemption (1994)
Grumpier Old Men (1995)
Jerry Maguire (1996)
As Good as It Gets (1997) 
The Big Lebowski (1998) 
Dogma (1999) 
O Brother Where Art Thou? (2000)
I Am Sam (2001)
Dog Soldiers (2002)
Bruce Almighty (2003)
Resident Evil (2): Apocalypse (2004)
Batman Begins (2005)
Stranger than Fiction (2006)
Hot Fuzz (2007)
Tropic Thunder (2008) 
The Aristocats (1970) 
The Omega Man (1971) 
Everything You Always Wanted to Know About Sex (1972) 
The Seven-Ups (1973)
The Towering Inferno (1974)
Three Days of the Condor (1975)
All the President's Men (1976)
Slapshot (1977)
Cheech and Chong's Up In Smoke (1978)
The Warriors (1979)
Coal Miner's Daughter (1980)
Mad Max 2 (1981)
First Blood (1982)
The Meaning of Life (1983)
Amadeus (1984)
The Color Purple (1985)
Big Trouble In Little China (1986)
Good Morning, Vietnam (1987)
Biloxi Blues (1988)
Who's Harry Crumb? (1989)
It (1990)
Terminator 2: Judgement Day (1991)
Bram Stockers Dracula (1992)
What's Eating Gilbert Grape (1993)
Léon (The Professional)  (1994)
12 Monkeys (1995)
Mars Attacks (1996)
Chasing Amy (1997)
[/title]


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks Vulpes Abnocto, I can not seem to find that scene though (about 55 minutes in my copy is a close scene but oh well).

1998 then, so many cheesy films to choose from.
Going for a slightly harder shot first up (it is a main character you can see)





MD5 of IMDB url (http:// and all)
f6761b2d7682aa03c87144d1fcf3c368
Online MD5 generator:
http://md5-hash-online.waraxe.us/


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 11, 2009)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> Thanks Vulpes Abnocto, I can not seem to find that scene though (about 55 minutes in my copy is a close scene but oh well).




Really?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sorry about that. The image came from here.  
I was going from memory and thought it was present in the movie.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Mar 11, 2009)

I think the movie is Blade.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 11, 2009)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> I think the movie is Blade.



Correct.

Scores:

Szyslak: 11
Lazycus: 8
p1ngpong: 8
Vulpes Abnocto: 6
TraumaHoundNDS: 5
Tanas: 4
TrolleyDave: 3
TTDSman18: 3
Sstew: 3
DeviousTom: 2
Licardo7: 2
SkankyYankee: 2
tomqman: 2
FAST6191: 2
*Sonicslasher: 2*
Martin: 1
Joe88: 1
gk.7: 1 
Bratwurst: 1

airpirate545: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)
The Day of the Jackal (1973)
Herbie Rides Again (1974)
Death Race 2000 (1975)
The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)
A Bridge Too Far (1977)
The Lord Of The Rings (1978)
Animal House (1978)
Kramer vs. Kramer (1979)
Nine to Five (1980)
History of the World: Part I (1981)
E.T. The Extra Terrestrial (1982)
Videodrome (1983)
Once Upon a Time in America (1984)
Cats Eye (1985)
Three Amigos! (1986)
Can't Buy Me Love (1987)
Die Hard (1988)
Licence to Kill (1989)
Misery (1990)
Backdraft (1991)
A Few Good Men (1992)
Schindler's List (1993)
The Shawshank Redemption (1994)
Grumpier Old Men (1995)
Jerry Maguire (1996)
As Good as It Gets (1997) 
The Big Lebowski (1998) 
Dogma (1999) 
O Brother Where Art Thou? (2000)
I Am Sam (2001)
Dog Soldiers (2002)
Bruce Almighty (2003)
Resident Evil (2): Apocalypse (2004)
Batman Begins (2005)
Stranger than Fiction (2006)
Hot Fuzz (2007)
Tropic Thunder (2008) 
The Aristocats (1970) 
The Omega Man (1971) 
Everything You Always Wanted to Know About Sex (1972) 
The Seven-Ups (1973)
The Towering Inferno (1974)
Three Days of the Condor (1975)
All the President's Men (1976)
Slapshot (1977)
Cheech and Chong's Up In Smoke (1978)
The Warriors (1979)
Coal Miner's Daughter (1980)
Mad Max 2 (1981)
First Blood (1982)
The Meaning of Life (1983)
Amadeus (1984)
The Color Purple (1985)
Big Trouble In Little China (1986)
Good Morning, Vietnam (1987)
Biloxi Blues (1988)
Who's Harry Crumb? (1989)
It (1990)
Terminator 2: Judgement Day (1991)
Bram Stockers Dracula (1992)
What's Eating Gilbert Grape (1993)
Léon (The Professional)  (1994)
12 Monkeys (1995)
Mars Attacks (1996)
Chasing Amy (1997)
Blade (1998)
[/title]


----------



## Sonicslasher (Mar 12, 2009)

1999​


----------



## Szyslak (Mar 12, 2009)

Hmmm.  Not sure what movie you were going for (_The Green Mile_ maybe?), but that's Michael Clarke Duncan in _The Island_.  _The Island_ was from 2005 though, not 1999.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 13, 2009)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Hmmm.  Not sure what movie you were going for (_The Green Mile_ maybe?), but that's Michael Clarke Duncan in _The Island_.  _The Island_ was from 2005 though, not 1999.




*checks* 
It seems that Syz-Lo is correct. 
Proof here

Were it up to me I'd give him a point and a half for his detective work. 

Looks like we're gonna need a ruling.


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 13, 2009)

Yeah its from the Island, Szyslak was right on that. But Im going to rule that last turn invalid, so no point for Szyslak and Sonicslasher needs to post another screen from 1999.

The film posted by Sonicslasher was too far off the 1999 date, sorry guys.


----------



## Szyslak (Mar 13, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Yeah its from the Island, Szyslak was right on that. But Im going to rule that last turn invalid, so no point for Szyslak and Sonicslasher needs to post another screen from 1999.
> 
> The film posted by Sonicslasher was too far off the 1999 date, sorry guys.


Yeah, I was thinking Sonicslasher just needed to put up a different movie.  I wasn't looking for a point on that.  I think he just grabbed the wrong screen cap.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Mar 13, 2009)

Sorry about that. I thought it that screen cap was from the Green Mile. Yet when I watched it yesterday, I didn't see that scene in the movie at all. So here is another movie.

1999​


----------



## Szyslak (Mar 13, 2009)

For some reason, I want to think that's from _Fight Club_.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 13, 2009)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> For some reason, I want to think that's from _Fight Club_.




Certainly looks that way.
(One of my all-time favorites.)

_A+B+C=X_


----------



## Sonicslasher (Mar 14, 2009)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> For some reason, I want to think that's from _Fight Club_.


Correct! Sorry about not posting earlier. The forum has been going on/off all day.


----------



## Szyslak (Mar 14, 2009)

2000 (What an awesome year for movies):






Scores:

Szyslak: 12
Lazycus: 8
p1ngpong: 8
Vulpes Abnocto: 6
TraumaHoundNDS: 5
Tanas: 4
TrolleyDave: 3
TTDSman18: 3
Sstew: 3
DeviousTom: 2
Licardo7: 2
SkankyYankee: 2
tomqman: 2
FAST6191: 2
Sonicslasher: 2
Martin: 1
Joe88: 1
gk.7: 1 
Bratwurst: 1
airpirate545: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)
The Day of the Jackal (1973)
Herbie Rides Again (1974)
Death Race 2000 (1975)
The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)
A Bridge Too Far (1977)
The Lord Of The Rings (1978)
Animal House (1978)
Kramer vs. Kramer (1979)
Nine to Five (1980)
History of the World: Part I (1981)
E.T. The Extra Terrestrial (1982)
Videodrome (1983)
Once Upon a Time in America (1984)
Cats Eye (1985)
Three Amigos! (1986)
Can't Buy Me Love (1987)
Die Hard (1988)
Licence to Kill (1989)
Misery (1990)
Backdraft (1991)
A Few Good Men (1992)
Schindler's List (1993)
The Shawshank Redemption (1994)
Grumpier Old Men (1995)
Jerry Maguire (1996)
As Good as It Gets (1997) 
The Big Lebowski (1998) 
Dogma (1999) 
O Brother Where Art Thou? (2000)
I Am Sam (2001)
Dog Soldiers (2002)
Bruce Almighty (2003)
Resident Evil (2): Apocalypse (2004)
Batman Begins (2005)
Stranger than Fiction (2006)
Hot Fuzz (2007)
Tropic Thunder (2008) 
The Aristocats (1970) 
The Omega Man (1971) 
Everything You Always Wanted to Know About Sex (1972) 
The Seven-Ups (1973)
The Towering Inferno (1974)
Three Days of the Condor (1975)
All the President's Men (1976)
Slapshot (1977)
Cheech and Chong's Up In Smoke (1978)
The Warriors (1979)
Coal Miner's Daughter (1980)
Mad Max 2 (1981)
First Blood (1982)
The Meaning of Life (1983)
Amadeus (1984)
The Color Purple (1985)
Big Trouble In Little China (1986)
Good Morning, Vietnam (1987)
Biloxi Blues (1988)
Who's Harry Crumb? (1989)
It (1990)
Terminator 2: Judgement Day (1991)
Bram Stockers Dracula (1992)
What's Eating Gilbert Grape (1993)
Léon (The Professional)  (1994)
12 Monkeys (1995)
Mars Attacks (1996)
Chasing Amy (1997)
Blade (1998)
Fight Club (1999)


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 14, 2009)

Way of the Gun?


----------



## Szyslak (Mar 15, 2009)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> Way of the Gun?


No, but I think you're on the right track.


----------



## Lazycus (Mar 15, 2009)

"Traffic"


----------



## Szyslak (Mar 15, 2009)

Lazycus said:
			
		

> "Traffic"


Correct!  One of my favorites.

Scores:

Szyslak: 12
*Lazycus: 9*
p1ngpong: 8
Vulpes Abnocto: 6
TraumaHoundNDS: 5
Tanas: 4
TrolleyDave: 3
TTDSman18: 3
Sstew: 3
DeviousTom: 2
Licardo7: 2
SkankyYankee: 2
tomqman: 2
FAST6191: 2
Sonicslasher: 2
Martin: 1
Joe88: 1
gk.7: 1 
Bratwurst: 1
airpirate545: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)
The Day of the Jackal (1973)
Herbie Rides Again (1974)
Death Race 2000 (1975)
The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)
A Bridge Too Far (1977)
The Lord Of The Rings (1978)
Animal House (1978)
Kramer vs. Kramer (1979)
Nine to Five (1980)
History of the World: Part I (1981)
E.T. The Extra Terrestrial (1982)
Videodrome (1983)
Once Upon a Time in America (1984)
Cats Eye (1985)
Three Amigos! (1986)
Can't Buy Me Love (1987)
Die Hard (1988)
Licence to Kill (1989)
Misery (1990)
Backdraft (1991)
A Few Good Men (1992)
Schindler's List (1993)
The Shawshank Redemption (1994)
Grumpier Old Men (1995)
Jerry Maguire (1996)
As Good as It Gets (1997) 
The Big Lebowski (1998) 
Dogma (1999) 
O Brother Where Art Thou? (2000)
I Am Sam (2001)
Dog Soldiers (2002)
Bruce Almighty (2003)
Resident Evil (2): Apocalypse (2004)
Batman Begins (2005)
Stranger than Fiction (2006)
Hot Fuzz (2007)
Tropic Thunder (2008) 
The Aristocats (1970) 
The Omega Man (1971) 
Everything You Always Wanted to Know About Sex (1972) 
The Seven-Ups (1973)
The Towering Inferno (1974)
Three Days of the Condor (1975)
All the President's Men (1976)
Slapshot (1977)
Cheech and Chong's Up In Smoke (1978)
The Warriors (1979)
Coal Miner's Daughter (1980)
Mad Max 2 (1981)
First Blood (1982)
The Meaning of Life (1983)
Amadeus (1984)
The Color Purple (1985)
Big Trouble In Little China (1986)
Good Morning, Vietnam (1987)
Biloxi Blues (1988)
Who's Harry Crumb? (1989)
It (1990)
Terminator 2: Judgement Day (1991)
Bram Stockers Dracula (1992)
What's Eating Gilbert Grape (1993)
Léon (The Professional)  (1994)
12 Monkeys (1995)
Mars Attacks (1996)
Chasing Amy (1997)
Blade (1998)
Fight Club (1999)
Traffic (2000)


----------



## Lazycus (Mar 15, 2009)

2001​


----------



## Beast (Mar 16, 2009)

Shallow Hal?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey, Beast. Welcome to the game!


This round ends tomorrow. I'm really gonna miss this theme. 
Hmmm....Lazycus and Szyslak don't seem to be online.

To get as many more movies as possible in this round I'm gonna break protocol.
Easier to get forgiveness than permission.

I didn't find the image source, but I have a special dislike for this movie. 
It is indeed Shallow Hal. 

Scores:

Szyslak: 12
Lazycus: 9
p1ngpong: 8
Vulpes Abnocto: 6
TraumaHoundNDS: 5
Tanas: 4
TrolleyDave: 3
TTDSman18: 3
Sstew: 3
DeviousTom: 2
Licardo7: 2
SkankyYankee: 2
tomqman: 2
FAST6191: 2
Sonicslasher: 2
Martin: 1
Joe88: 1
gk.7: 1 
Bratwurst: 1
airpirate545: 1
*Beast: 1*



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)
The Day of the Jackal (1973)
Herbie Rides Again (1974)
Death Race 2000 (1975)
The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)
A Bridge Too Far (1977)
The Lord Of The Rings (1978)
Animal House (1978)
Kramer vs. Kramer (1979)
Nine to Five (1980)
History of the World: Part I (1981)
E.T. The Extra Terrestrial (1982)
Videodrome (1983)
Once Upon a Time in America (1984)
Cats Eye (1985)
Three Amigos! (1986)
Can't Buy Me Love (1987)
Die Hard (1988)
Licence to Kill (1989)
Misery (1990)
Backdraft (1991)
A Few Good Men (1992)
Schindler's List (1993)
The Shawshank Redemption (1994)
Grumpier Old Men (1995)
Jerry Maguire (1996)
As Good as It Gets (1997) 
The Big Lebowski (1998) 
Dogma (1999) 
O Brother Where Art Thou? (2000)
I Am Sam (2001)
Dog Soldiers (2002)
Bruce Almighty (2003)
Resident Evil (2): Apocalypse (2004)
Batman Begins (2005)
Stranger than Fiction (2006)
Hot Fuzz (2007)
Tropic Thunder (2008) 
The Aristocats (1970) 
The Omega Man (1971) 
Everything You Always Wanted to Know About Sex (1972) 
The Seven-Ups (1973)
The Towering Inferno (1974)
Three Days of the Condor (1975)
All the President's Men (1976)
Slapshot (1977)
Cheech and Chong's Up In Smoke (1978)
The Warriors (1979)
Coal Miner's Daughter (1980)
Mad Max 2 (1981)
First Blood (1982)
The Meaning of Life (1983)
Amadeus (1984)
The Color Purple (1985)
Big Trouble In Little China (1986)
Good Morning, Vietnam (1987)
Biloxi Blues (1988)
Who's Harry Crumb? (1989)
It (1990)
Terminator 2: Judgement Day (1991)
Bram Stockers Dracula (1992)
What's Eating Gilbert Grape (1993)
Léon (The Professional)  (1994)
12 Monkeys (1995)
Mars Attacks (1996)
Chasing Amy (1997)
Blade (1998)
Fight Club (1999)
Traffic (2000)
Shallow Hal (2001)


----------



## Lazycus (Mar 16, 2009)

Just got on a few minutes behind you.  The Beast is indeed correct!

@ Vulpes - You are forgiven but you must detail your dislike for this movie:  The actors?  The story?  Are you shallow?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 16, 2009)

'cause I'm fat and shallow, of course.


----------



## Beast (Mar 17, 2009)

2002​


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 17, 2009)

Mr. Deeds?


----------



## Beast (Mar 17, 2009)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Mr. Deeds?


Correct!


Scores:

Szyslak: 12
Lazycus: 9
p1ngpong: 8
*Vulpes Abnocto: 7*
TraumaHoundNDS: 5
Tanas: 4
TrolleyDave: 3
TTDSman18: 3
Sstew: 3
DeviousTom: 2
Licardo7: 2
SkankyYankee: 2
tomqman: 2
FAST6191: 2
Sonicslasher: 2
Martin: 1
Joe88: 1
gk.7: 1 
Bratwurst: 1
airpirate545: 1
Beast: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)
The Day of the Jackal (1973)
Herbie Rides Again (1974)
Death Race 2000 (1975)
The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)
A Bridge Too Far (1977)
The Lord Of The Rings (1978)
Animal House (1978)
Kramer vs. Kramer (1979)
Nine to Five (1980)
History of the World: Part I (1981)
E.T. The Extra Terrestrial (1982)
Videodrome (1983)
Once Upon a Time in America (1984)
Cats Eye (1985)
Three Amigos! (1986)
Can't Buy Me Love (1987)
Die Hard (1988)
Licence to Kill (1989)
Misery (1990)
Backdraft (1991)
A Few Good Men (1992)
Schindler's List (1993)
The Shawshank Redemption (1994)
Grumpier Old Men (1995)
Jerry Maguire (1996)
As Good as It Gets (1997) 
The Big Lebowski (1998) 
Dogma (1999) 
O Brother Where Art Thou? (2000)
I Am Sam (2001)
Dog Soldiers (2002)
Bruce Almighty (2003)
Resident Evil (2): Apocalypse (2004)
Batman Begins (2005)
Stranger than Fiction (2006)
Hot Fuzz (2007)
Tropic Thunder (2008) 
The Aristocats (1970) 
The Omega Man (1971) 
Everything You Always Wanted to Know About Sex (1972) 
The Seven-Ups (1973)
The Towering Inferno (1974)
Three Days of the Condor (1975)
All the President's Men (1976)
Slapshot (1977)
Cheech and Chong's Up In Smoke (1978)
The Warriors (1979)
Coal Miner's Daughter (1980)
Mad Max 2 (1981)
First Blood (1982)
The Meaning of Life (1983)
Amadeus (1984)
The Color Purple (1985)
Big Trouble In Little China (1986)
Good Morning, Vietnam (1987)
Biloxi Blues (1988)
Who's Harry Crumb? (1989)
It (1990)
Terminator 2: Judgement Day (1991)
Bram Stockers Dracula (1992)
What's Eating Gilbert Grape (1993)
Léon (The Professional)  (1994)
12 Monkeys (1995)
Mars Attacks (1996)
Chasing Amy (1997)
Blade (1998)
Fight Club (1999)
Traffic (2000)
Shallow Hal (2001)
Mr. Deeds (2002)


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 17, 2009)

2003​


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 17, 2009)

For some reason I think it's Charlie's Angels


----------



## TraumaHoundNDS (Mar 17, 2009)

*Kill Bill*

Seems the site is back up to speed, couldn't reliably get on to play over the weekend.


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 17, 2009)

Kill Bill was my next guess!
I wasn't sure if it was 2003 though.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 17, 2009)

Which volume of Kill Bill?


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 17, 2009)

Kill Bill Vol. 1

Edit: lol but that should still go to Traumahound


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 17, 2009)

EDIT: Nothing to see here, ya looky-loos.


----------



## TraumaHoundNDS (Mar 17, 2009)

Volume 1 came out in 2003, assumed that was a given.


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 17, 2009)

Your point on Star Wars does kind of give the edge to me...

But Kill Bill was originally one film, it was released in two separate volumes. I think you should give the point to TraumaHound.


----------



## TraumaHoundNDS (Mar 17, 2009)

Upon further research the point _shouldn't_ go to me. IMDB lists the full title as "Kill Bill: Vol. 1", which I failed to completely post.

Point to Awdofgum. Game on!

_NOTE: If for 1977 Star Wars, Episode IV: A New Hope was posted and someone left the answer "Star Wars" I'd accept that as I'm old enough to have seen it when it was simply titled "Star Wars", none of that added sequel-bound subtext and I'd bet more than enough of us here are as well. However, other movies in the Star Wars saga would need their subtext added as that's how they were released. At least, that's how I'd rule it._


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 17, 2009)

*spreading grin* 

Is that your _final_ answer?








			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> NOTE: If for 1977 Star Wars, Episode IV: A New Hope was posted and someone left the answer "Star Wars" I'd accept that



I completely agree with that.


----------



## TraumaHoundNDS (Mar 17, 2009)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> *spreading grin*
> 
> Is that your _final_ answer?



Yup!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 17, 2009)

*EDIT Numbah FIVE!*
Both TraumaHound and awdofgum are gracious and good spirited contestants. 
I knew this was a trick question when I posted it, and I apologize for doing so.

I see only one truly fair choice, here.



Scores:

Szyslak: 12
Lazycus: 9
p1ngpong: 8
*TraumaHoundNDS: 6*
Vulpes Abnocto: 7 6
Tanas: 4
TrolleyDave: 3
TTDSman18: 3
Sstew: 3
DeviousTom: 2
Licardo7: 2
SkankyYankee: 2
tomqman: 2
FAST6191: 2
Sonicslasher: 2
Martin: 1
Joe88: 1
gk.7: 1 
Bratwurst: 1
airpirate545: 1
Beast: 1
*awdofgum: 1*




Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)
The Day of the Jackal (1973)
Herbie Rides Again (1974)
Death Race 2000 (1975)
The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)
A Bridge Too Far (1977)
The Lord Of The Rings (1978)
Animal House (1978)
Kramer vs. Kramer (1979)
Nine to Five (1980)
History of the World: Part I (1981)
E.T. The Extra Terrestrial (1982)
Videodrome (1983)
Once Upon a Time in America (1984)
Cats Eye (1985)
Three Amigos! (1986)
Can't Buy Me Love (1987)
Die Hard (1988)
Licence to Kill (1989)
Misery (1990)
Backdraft (1991)
A Few Good Men (1992)
Schindler's List (1993)
The Shawshank Redemption (1994)
Grumpier Old Men (1995)
Jerry Maguire (1996)
As Good as It Gets (1997) 
The Big Lebowski (1998) 
Dogma (1999) 
O Brother Where Art Thou? (2000)
I Am Sam (2001)
Dog Soldiers (2002)
Bruce Almighty (2003)
Resident Evil (2): Apocalypse (2004)
Batman Begins (2005)
Stranger than Fiction (2006)
Hot Fuzz (2007)
Tropic Thunder (2008) 
The Aristocats (1970) 
The Omega Man (1971) 
Everything You Always Wanted to Know About Sex (1972) 
The Seven-Ups (1973)
The Towering Inferno (1974)
Three Days of the Condor (1975)
All the President's Men (1976)
Slapshot (1977)
Cheech and Chong's Up In Smoke (1978)
The Warriors (1979)
Coal Miner's Daughter (1980)
Mad Max 2 (1981)
First Blood (1982)
The Meaning of Life (1983)
Amadeus (1984)
The Color Purple (1985)
Big Trouble In Little China (1986)
Good Morning, Vietnam (1987)
Biloxi Blues (1988)
Who's Harry Crumb? (1989)
It (1990)
Terminator 2: Judgement Day (1991)
Bram Stockers Dracula (1992)
What's Eating Gilbert Grape (1993)
Léon (The Professional)  (1994)
12 Monkeys (1995)
Mars Attacks (1996)
Chasing Amy (1997)
Blade (1998)
Fight Club (1999)
Traffic (2000)
Shallow Hal (2001)
Mr. Deeds (2002)
Kill Bill (Volume 1) (2003)




awdofgum, you have the floor.

(And to think, all I wanted was an excuse to post a picture of a hot girl)


----------



## TraumaHoundNDS (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks, Vulpes. That was a might-kindness you showed here.



			
				Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> (And to think, all I wanted was an excuse to post a picture of a hot girl)



One needs an _excuse_ to post hot girl pics?!


----------



## Man18 (Mar 17, 2009)

(2010)


----------



## Szyslak (Mar 17, 2009)

TTDSman18 said:
			
		

> (2010)


_Blue Lagoon_.

Or _TTDSman Being a Dick_.  Either one.

Unfortunately, I think that's the only time she was hot, and I'm pretty sure I'm not allowed to watch that movie anymore.


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 17, 2009)

(2004)


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 17, 2009)

Im wrapping up the game in about six hours or so, lets try and get as many films in as possible in that time.


----------



## Szyslak (Mar 17, 2009)

_In Good Company_


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 17, 2009)

Correct!


Scores:

*Szyslak: 13*
Lazycus: 9
p1ngpong: 8
TraumaHoundNDS: 6
Vulpes Abnocto: 6
Tanas: 4
TrolleyDave: 3
TTDSman18: 3
Sstew: 3
DeviousTom: 2
Licardo7: 2
SkankyYankee: 2
tomqman: 2
FAST6191: 2
Sonicslasher: 2
Martin: 1
Joe88: 1
gk.7: 1 
Bratwurst: 1
airpirate545: 1
Beast: 1
awdofgum: 1




Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)
The Day of the Jackal (1973)
Herbie Rides Again (1974)
Death Race 2000 (1975)
The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)
A Bridge Too Far (1977)
The Lord Of The Rings (1978)
Animal House (1978)
Kramer vs. Kramer (1979)
Nine to Five (1980)
History of the World: Part I (1981)
E.T. The Extra Terrestrial (1982)
Videodrome (1983)
Once Upon a Time in America (1984)
Cats Eye (1985)
Three Amigos! (1986)
Can't Buy Me Love (1987)
Die Hard (1988)
Licence to Kill (1989)
Misery (1990)
Backdraft (1991)
A Few Good Men (1992)
Schindler's List (1993)
The Shawshank Redemption (1994)
Grumpier Old Men (1995)
Jerry Maguire (1996)
As Good as It Gets (1997) 
The Big Lebowski (1998) 
Dogma (1999) 
O Brother Where Art Thou? (2000)
I Am Sam (2001)
Dog Soldiers (2002)
Bruce Almighty (2003)
Resident Evil (2): Apocalypse (2004)
Batman Begins (2005)
Stranger than Fiction (2006)
Hot Fuzz (2007)
Tropic Thunder (2008) 
The Aristocats (1970) 
The Omega Man (1971) 
Everything You Always Wanted to Know About Sex (1972) 
The Seven-Ups (1973)
The Towering Inferno (1974)
Three Days of the Condor (1975)
All the President's Men (1976)
Slapshot (1977)
Cheech and Chong's Up In Smoke (1978)
The Warriors (1979)
Coal Miner's Daughter (1980)
Mad Max 2 (1981)
First Blood (1982)
The Meaning of Life (1983)
Amadeus (1984)
The Color Purple (1985)
Big Trouble In Little China (1986)
Good Morning, Vietnam (1987)
Biloxi Blues (1988)
Who's Harry Crumb? (1989)
It (1990)
Terminator 2: Judgement Day (1991)
Bram Stockers Dracula (1992)
What's Eating Gilbert Grape (1993)
Léon (The Professional)  (1994)
12 Monkeys (1995)
Mars Attacks (1996)
Chasing Amy (1997)
Blade (1998)
Fight Club (1999)
Traffic (2000)
Shallow Hal (2001)
Mr. Deeds (2002)
Kill Bill (Volume 1) (2003)
In Good Company (2004)


----------



## Szyslak (Mar 17, 2009)

2005:


----------



## Lazycus (Mar 17, 2009)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> TTDSman18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG! It's Miley!

I think TTDSManISOSGBiM18 has done a good job since he was asked to calm it down.  This doesn't interfere with the game at all.  But they're not hot chicks either.

*Posts merged*

"A History of Violence"


----------



## Szyslak (Mar 17, 2009)

Lazycus said:
			
		

> "A History of Violence"


Correct!

Scores:

Szyslak: 13
*Lazycus: 10*
p1ngpong: 8
TraumaHoundNDS: 6
Vulpes Abnocto: 6
Tanas: 4
TrolleyDave: 3
TTDSman18: 3
Sstew: 3
DeviousTom: 2
Licardo7: 2
SkankyYankee: 2
tomqman: 2
FAST6191: 2
Sonicslasher: 2
Martin: 1
Joe88: 1
gk.7: 1 
Bratwurst: 1
airpirate545: 1
Beast: 1
awdofgum: 1




Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)
The Day of the Jackal (1973)
Herbie Rides Again (1974)
Death Race 2000 (1975)
The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)
A Bridge Too Far (1977)
The Lord Of The Rings (1978)
Animal House (1978)
Kramer vs. Kramer (1979)
Nine to Five (1980)
History of the World: Part I (1981)
E.T. The Extra Terrestrial (1982)
Videodrome (1983)
Once Upon a Time in America (1984)
Cats Eye (1985)
Three Amigos! (1986)
Can't Buy Me Love (1987)
Die Hard (1988)
Licence to Kill (1989)
Misery (1990)
Backdraft (1991)
A Few Good Men (1992)
Schindler's List (1993)
The Shawshank Redemption (1994)
Grumpier Old Men (1995)
Jerry Maguire (1996)
As Good as It Gets (1997) 
The Big Lebowski (1998) 
Dogma (1999) 
O Brother Where Art Thou? (2000)
I Am Sam (2001)
Dog Soldiers (2002)
Bruce Almighty (2003)
Resident Evil (2): Apocalypse (2004)
Batman Begins (2005)
Stranger than Fiction (2006)
Hot Fuzz (2007)
Tropic Thunder (2008) 
The Aristocats (1970) 
The Omega Man (1971) 
Everything You Always Wanted to Know About Sex (1972) 
The Seven-Ups (1973)
The Towering Inferno (1974)
Three Days of the Condor (1975)
All the President's Men (1976)
Slapshot (1977)
Cheech and Chong's Up In Smoke (1978)
The Warriors (1979)
Coal Miner's Daughter (1980)
Mad Max 2 (1981)
First Blood (1982)
The Meaning of Life (1983)
Amadeus (1984)
The Color Purple (1985)
Big Trouble In Little China (1986)
Good Morning, Vietnam (1987)
Biloxi Blues (1988)
Who's Harry Crumb? (1989)
It (1990)
Terminator 2: Judgement Day (1991)
Bram Stockers Dracula (1992)
What's Eating Gilbert Grape (1993)
Léon (The Professional)  (1994)
12 Monkeys (1995)
Mars Attacks (1996)
Chasing Amy (1997)
Blade (1998)
Fight Club (1999)
Traffic (2000)
Shallow Hal (2001)
Mr. Deeds (2002)
Kill Bill (Volume 1) (2003)
In Good Company (2004)
A History of Violence (2005)


----------



## Man18 (Mar 17, 2009)

It was Blue Lagoon 3 syzslak


----------



## Lazycus (Mar 17, 2009)

2006​


----------



## ! ! &#33 (Mar 17, 2009)

lol Borat


----------



## ! ! &#33 (Mar 17, 2009)

*2007*


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 18, 2009)

Ok guys I am officially wrapping up the game now, and I am happy to announce that the winner is Szyslak with a mighty 13 points!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scores:

*Szyslak: 13*
Lazycus: 10
p1ngpong: 8
TraumaHoundNDS: 6
Vulpes Abnocto: 6
Tanas: 4
TrolleyDave: 3
TTDSman18: 3
Sstew: 3
DeviousTom: 2
Licardo7: 2
SkankyYankee: 2
tomqman: 2
FAST6191: 2
Sonicslasher: 2
Martin: 1
Joe88: 1
gk.7: 1 
Bratwurst: 1
airpirate545: 1
Beast: 1
awdofgum: 1




Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Airport (1970)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Deliverance (1972)
The Day of the Jackal (1973)
Herbie Rides Again (1974)
Death Race 2000 (1975)
The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)
A Bridge Too Far (1977)
The Lord Of The Rings (1978)
Animal House (1978)
Kramer vs. Kramer (1979)
Nine to Five (1980)
History of the World: Part I (1981)
E.T. The Extra Terrestrial (1982)
Videodrome (1983)
Once Upon a Time in America (1984)
Cats Eye (1985)
Three Amigos! (1986)
Can't Buy Me Love (1987)
Die Hard (1988)
Licence to Kill (1989)
Misery (1990)
Backdraft (1991)
A Few Good Men (1992)
Schindler's List (1993)
The Shawshank Redemption (1994)
Grumpier Old Men (1995)
Jerry Maguire (1996)
As Good as It Gets (1997) 
The Big Lebowski (1998) 
Dogma (1999) 
O Brother Where Art Thou? (2000)
I Am Sam (2001)
Dog Soldiers (2002)
Bruce Almighty (2003)
Resident Evil (2): Apocalypse (2004)
Batman Begins (2005)
Stranger than Fiction (2006)
Hot Fuzz (2007)
Tropic Thunder (2008) 
The Aristocats (1970) 
The Omega Man (1971) 
Everything You Always Wanted to Know About Sex (1972) 
The Seven-Ups (1973)
The Towering Inferno (1974)
Three Days of the Condor (1975)
All the President's Men (1976)
Slapshot (1977)
Cheech and Chong's Up In Smoke (1978)
The Warriors (1979)
Coal Miner's Daughter (1980)
Mad Max 2 (1981)
First Blood (1982)
The Meaning of Life (1983)
Amadeus (1984)
The Color Purple (1985)
Big Trouble In Little China (1986)
Good Morning, Vietnam (1987)
Biloxi Blues (1988)
Who's Harry Crumb? (1989)
It (1990)
Terminator 2: Judgement Day (1991)
Bram Stockers Dracula (1992)
What's Eating Gilbert Grape (1993)
Léon (The Professional)  (1994)
12 Monkeys (1995)
Mars Attacks (1996)
Chasing Amy (1997)
Blade (1998)
Fight Club (1999)
Traffic (2000)
Shallow Hal (2001)
Mr. Deeds (2002)
Kill Bill (Volume 1) (2003)
In Good Company (2004)
A History of Violence (2005)



Great round everyone!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 18, 2009)

Damn fine and fun round. 
We'll have to bring this sort of rotation around again. 
o.O 
Wow. Redundant redundancy.

Glad to see so many new participants.

And a big congrats to  tha 'Lak! 

Sooo...
I guess it's over to the discussion thread to determine the next round?


----------



## Man18 (Mar 18, 2009)

Test Test Testicles

In addition I request that a mag member make a little note about this since we are starting a new round. We may end up getting more than the usuals in here.


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 18, 2009)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Damn fine and fun round.
> We'll have to bring this sort of rotation around again.
> o.O
> Wow. Redundant redundancy.
> ...



Yup this round worked out great, a big thanks to mthr and Toni for discouraging the more useless participants of the game, and stepping in when need be to remove the garbage. ^ 

So we need to come up with a new theme for the next round, all suggestions are welcome from the new players, drop them into the link Vulpesy posted above!


----------



## Szyslak (Mar 18, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Yup this round worked out great, a big thanks to mthr and Toni for discouraging the more useless participants of the game, and stepping in when need be to remove the garbage. ^Yeah, big thanks to the mods for getting the game out of the EoF and moderating most of the useless stuff out of it.  All the new participants have really brought the game back to life.
> 
> And thanks to pingy for a very well-run round!  Nice job mate.
> 
> ...


Thanks Vulpes!  "tha  'Lak"  I like that.  It's like I'm my own 80's alt-rock band.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Everyone come to the discussion thread and post your ideas for the theme of the next round.  We'll get it underway soon!


----------

